# Why Do Some Of Us Have Extra Sensory Gifts?



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

It's been said that everyone has intuition...some just don't follow it. But some of us go beyond regular intuitive abilities. We have precognitive dreams and knowings, we can predict a future event via psychometry (or tell of a past one particular to our subject(s), we are empaths, healers, those who see shadow people and ghosts. What makes us so special? Why can we do these things and see these things? I am friends with people who do and have done all of the above. There are also people who claim to be able to communicate with the dead. I've often read that Pisces (my sign) tend to be psychic. But of course not all psychics are Pisces.

I've been meaning to post this for quite awhile, procrastinator that I am.  One of @JaniceM's replies to my thread about premonitions is the catalyst for me finally doing so. She wanted to know the same things I've been wondering about. Part of what she wrote:
_"The part I bolded above sums up my concern- I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation. Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???"*_

For those of you who also have these gifts, I would love to read your thoughts and theories about "why us?"
@feywon @chic @Gaer


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't know, and really don't need to.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

When I was a real little girl, we were at the Bronx Zoo, which is quite hilly.  My dad, sister & I were going up a hill, and my mother walked very slowly up.  I ran to her to get her to hurry up, but she told me she was feeling bad because she was thinking she would meet someone who would tell her someone had died.  When we were over the hill and descending it, my parents saw 2 friends sitting on a bench and this couple relayed that not one but two..............................etc.  Never forgot this.  My father sometimes called her a witch.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I don't know, and really don't need to.


I meant about myself only, but interested in what others have to say.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

I have frequent premonitions and "coincidences" but have never learned how to interpret them.  Too many to count.  I do believe that there is some psychic connection that I have not been able to explain.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

I think it's a matter of choice and an open mind that has no fear of the unknown.
Acceptance is what I am trying to say.
Why us? I guess if not us then who?


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2021)

Why me??? Good question. Many of my perceptions have delivered me from harm. They are warnings to me, personally, but do not seem to involve others unless another is intending harm to me. By perceiving this, both of us are saved from trouble in a way.  

 I don't believe I'm better or more valuable than anyone else so why these experiences come to me I cannot say. Maybe my life has some important purpose yet to reveal itself?  And maybe not. If I spend too much time trying to figure it out, it might make me feel singled out and a little arrogant which could interrupt the flow.

Why us? Perhaps we are meant to be messengers? Perhaps to help guide others to a better way, to warn, if need be. That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 30, 2021)

When I was younger I noticed that some thoughts and feelings would appear in certain situations. Some could be painful mentally and physically. I have no idea why. I used to wonder a lot about it but I could never find or feel an answer that satisfied me. I can overthink things and make things more complicated than they need be. So I learned to simply rely on it without a lot of questions. At least that is what I try to do. I do think all human beings have the ability. Some just never learn to recognize it and or utilize it. It seems like the world has a tendency to do that to some people.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 30, 2021)

Why us?  I’ve never been one to look a gift horse in the mouth.  What would be nice, however, would be to learn how to better refine or focus potential psychic gifts…


----------



## Mike (Dec 30, 2021)

I am not psychic, but I have healing hands, that can
take pain away at least, I can also see "Auras", many
different colours.

One thing that has intrigued me over the years is if
I think of somebody who was a friend many years
ago, but we have been out of contact for a long time,
I think, that, that person has died and is saying bye.

There is no real proof that, this is correct, but I have found
later that he/she has died, though I never noted the date
when I thought about them.

This may seem strange to some, but my life has been one
big long journey, never staying in one place for long, this
is why I forget friends/acquaintances quite often.

Mike.


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 30, 2021)

For me being able to feel or see something in the future helps me with self preservation. At times I get flashes or feelings that within the next few minutes something is going to happen then I take action to avoid the situation. This has puzzled me greatly it seems like one can see into the future and change the events that can affect or kill oneself. It makes my wonder if the future is preordaned as some people believe or if the future is changable like I believe.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 30, 2021)

I have extrafenceory perception. I can tell when my fence is down, by the cow poo in the yard. Mike


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 30, 2021)

Just going on record to say I have no sense.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 30, 2021)

I think most of us have a sixth sense. Some us are more aware of it than others. I love when it happens, but sometimes we intuit some trouble and that is not so enjoyable.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 30, 2021)

Extra sensory perception may not be extra at all but the correct amount perception for any given being. There extras in life only what is bestowed on an individual basis.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2021)

Mine manifest in dreams.


----------



## charry (Dec 30, 2021)

I have very good instincts about things , and I’m always right !!


----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Mine manifest in dreams.


Some of mine do too if they are warnings.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 1, 2022)

I have been told that I have healing hands but I have never explored this. I wonder if it would work on myself.


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2022)

That is great news RobinWren, I too have them, the
bad news is that we cannot help ourselves, at least
I can't and I have been told that people with extra
powers can not use them on themselves.

You can try though, you might be the exception to
the rule.

Mike.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 1, 2022)

People believe others are sceptical on this subject, many have faith while others are nonbelievers. I read a book "Mary's Message to the World" many years ago and it scared me. These readings were told between 1987-1991, many of them have come true. Was Mary chosen to be the Mother of God for her ability to warn the world ? 
I hope that this ties in with this thread.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 1, 2022)

Mike said:


> That is great news RobinWren, I too have them, the
> bad news is that we cannot help ourselves, at least
> I can't and I have been told that people with extra
> powers can not use them on themselves.
> ...


Then I will have to try it out on someone else, oops, too late,  we don't even hug each other these days.


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2022)

No hugging involved RobinWren.

I hold the hand of anybody who is in pain or has some
other malady, with my left hand, then I wave my right
hand in front of the area, that needs attention, so the
hand being held is the only touching, yet many people
say that they can feel me touching them, which I don't
do.

Mike.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2022)

Sounds like Reiki Healing @Mike


----------



## Liberty (Jan 1, 2022)

I believe we are the sum total of everything  we have ever been.  Some of us have developed more in fourth dimensional thinking, which in turn enables us to easily accept the unknown as simply a part of our soul existence.  This, in turn, facilitates this "6th sense" psychic awareness.  Think the veil is also getting very thin between the two dimensions.


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Sounds like Reiki Healing @Mike


I don't know what that is Pepper, but I can also do it
without holding hands, just wave a hand at each
side of the problem if I can like a wrist or a knee, etc.

Mike.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2022)

*Reiki* (霊気, /ˈreɪki/) is a Japanese form of energy healing, which is a subset of alternative medicine. Reiki practitioners use a technique called _palm healing_ or _hands-on healing_ through which a "universal energy" is said to be transferred through the palms of the practitioner to the patient in order to encourage emotional or physical healing.
Wikpedia


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2022)

I have had many extrasensory gifts in my life and I have no idea why. I was wondering if my twin that my mother lost at the beginning of her pregnancy with me is the one that sends me messages. Everything I dream about has come true.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 1, 2022)

I think many more people have this type of gift or perhaps it is a skill to be honed... Many do not listen to or believe it. 

Probably as it is drummed out of people as silly or just a coincidence.  I know it is drummed out of kids.
I always encouraged my kids to listen to their gut feeling or nagging thought ......but if they share that.... others may ridicule them.

I have some feelings and i listen to them has kept me perhaps out of accidents etc ... 
strong feeling to not take this exit or not go down road. 
Or wait before leaving ... i did not heed it once someone hit and totaled my car. 

i also have had dreams of a house a day or two before
and then  was invited over by a friend only to find the house was hers.


----------



## feywon (Jan 1, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> Why us?  I’ve never been one to look a gift horse in the mouth.  What would be nice, however, would be to learn how to better refine or focus potential psychic gifts…


When i learned to meditate i learned i could use the self-hypnosis aspect of it to do just that.

An interesting thing happens to most who are trying to use their gifts to do good in the world: Often we get overwhelmed by how well it can work, what can be accomplished--- especially hard for those who were given the impression at an early age that life is not supposed to be easy. We end up taking breaks from using them (tho some can't be 'turned off' we can just turn down the volume).

The good news is that in my experience you don't have to start from square one when ready to take on the responsibility again.  You can regain the level you were functioning at pretty quickly.


----------



## feywon (Jan 1, 2022)

To me the key is consciousness, the 'mind', 'soul', essence of an individual that is more than just a by-product of the physical brain (which itself is more amazing than most people realize) and familial/social conditioning.

Our physical reality is not the only reality and there are intersections with other dimensions/planes of reality. Our consciousness is not bound by space/time constructs of physcal reality because it is not *OF *this reality. It's origin and home is in a nonphysical 'place'.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 2, 2022)

Can't say I have extra senses, all of my senses are perfectly normal to me. no extras just my stuff.


----------



## Shero (Jan 2, 2022)

Everyone on the planet is born with Extra Sensory Perception or gifts, whatever one wishes to call it.  No one is special because of it. It was given by Nature to protect.  However, for many it is underused, and for the charlatans, it is abused.

Noise and unfriendly environments mask our abilities to sense things. We can all tap into our sixth sense however if we wish and try hard enough.
.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I have been told that I have healing hands but I have never explored this. I wonder if it would work on myself.


I believe I could be a healer too and wondered the same as you. Within the last couple of years, I've actually just commanded my pain to stop and it did! At first I did it jokingly but since it worked, I tried it again Those might have been minor pains in my leg or foot but I haven't tried it with anything major.  @Mike


----------



## Ronni (Jan 2, 2022)

I just call it intuition or a gut feeling. I ignored it for well over half my life, and even for a time after that I was uncertain if what was happening was real or I was just being over sensitive or imagining things.

These days I don’t ignore that spidey sense when it happens. It could be a sudden knowledge about someone, a sense that I need to wait 5 minutes before I start driving, a flash of understanding about the family I do not know in a home I walk past, a foreboding, a bad feeling.

Some of these things I can prove, some I can’t. I mean, how do you prove that something that was going to happen to you didn’t happen because you waited an extra five minutes? Or that the unknown family behind that closed door is grief stricken because Mom was diagnosed with terminal cancer? I’m sure not gonna knock on the door to find out.

I just go with it. Very occasionally I will get a sense about one of my kids. I warned my daughter a few years ago NOT to travel with an acquaintance to a birthday party. She respected my gut feelings enough to pay attention. The friend had an accident on the way, was T-boned at an intersection, on the passenger side where my daughter would have sat.


----------



## feywon (Jan 2, 2022)

Mike said:


> I am not psychic, but I have healing hands, that can
> take pain away at least, I can also see "Auras", many
> different colours.
> 
> ...


When  was part of a Silva Meditation Method Graduates' group i learned to do 'remote' healings. Did get affirmative feedback a fe times. But for me it was helpful in my development to get feedback that i was actually perceiving the target person.  Which is why i preferred cases presented by others in the group and not from the card file the group leader had of people in 'need'.

At about 3 months along a case from that file caused me to refuse any more of them. The cards had age, gender, location and what was known health issue. However the 'healer' was not told the health issue till after we did our thing, sometimes found other issues as well. This case was a forty something female. Location given, but wrong as i learned.

When i tuned in i usually 'saw' a sort of silhouette of their body  with serious issues glowing shade of red, and would visualize laying hands on the problem area and send healing, some actually feeling things like firmness or softness if flesh or if feverish. But this woman was just grey/green silhouette--whole form. And when i visualized touching her shoulder cause there was no clue where to start it was cold and 'squishy' till i hit bone.

The only time i ever bailed on a case.  I told the others i could not find anything ,'treatable' nor could i sense anything about her personality as i often did.  What's more, it was distinctly unpleasant.  When we asked if anything as known about her, turned out the card should have been purged.  She'd been dead and buried for months.
~~~~~
Being a very visually oriented person i often picked up on physical details not related to the injury or illness but very specific to the person. One case i saw a man more clearly than usually but only from waist up clad in an Aloha shirt. (I thought maybe the vividness of shirt caught all my attention) There was a frenzy type feeling as his upper half darted around a bare room with a door in each wall. He could open them but not go thu them, and my perception was the issue had more to do with his feelings/attitude than his physical problem. So i did a general healing.

I related all that to his acquaintance who had asked me to 'work' the case: The target always wore Aloha shirts, was a paraplegic confined to wheelchair who frequently referred to himself as 'half a man', he had been offered various treatments, rehab and emotional therapy that could have helped him have a productive and even enjoyable life, but he refused it all (all those doors he couldn't/wouldn't go thru). The one case i dearly wished for an update on but never got. Yes i could have 'tuned in'  again, but that would have been a violation of his privacy much greater than healing attempt. It is part of why i stopped doing specific healings unless the afflicted person asked. I'll pray for, send light at request of family or friends, but just general healing energy.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 2, 2022)

I am open to alternative therapies. Remote healing, that would be great if more people were open to it ,plus it would help our overloaded health care system and maybe find the problem in ones body instead of invasive treatments.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I just call it intuition or a gut feeling. I ignored it for well over half my life, and even for a time after that I was uncertain if what was happening was real or I was just being over sensitive or imagining things.
> 
> These days I don’t ignore that spidey sense when it happens. It could be a sudden knowledge about someone, a sense that I need to wait 5 minutes before I start driving, a flash of understanding about the family I do not know in a home I walk past, a foreboding, a bad feeling.
> 
> ...


Ronni, I don't think you're alone as far as wondering if what you are sensing is real. As much as I've had knowings and precognitive dreams that came true, I still question myself.....until what I sensed or dreamed proves to be true. Like you, sometimes I'll sense something is going on with (usually) an individual but can't necessarily prove it. That's amazing about your daughter. I once went to a reader who was excellent. Giving readings was her side gig; she was a teacher and sung in a band with her husband. She said she told her daughter not to take a flight and her daughter listened, thankfully. The plane crashed!


----------



## Mike (Jan 3, 2022)

That is a very good report feywon, compared to you, I am
nothing, I never experienced seeing anybody when I send
healing, but it still works, I have been thanked many times
for helping.

Maybe I need more practice.

Mike.


----------



## feywon (Jan 3, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I am open to alternative therapies. Remote healing, that would be great if more people were open to it ,plus it would help our overloaded health care system and maybe find the problem in ones body instead of invasive treatments.


The one caveat with remote healng, IMO,   is that the afficted person  has to want it, be ready for it. Healing, whether of physical or emotional injuries is rarely a painless process.  One of my sisters had the same course and belonged to same group that practiced it, just several years before i did. She used it on our father's blind eye without asking or telling him.

The scar tissue that caused the problem had existed for almost 50 years and was from an injury when he was two years old and blocked all visual input to that eye. He had functioned fine despite it: Read voraciously, drove, served in Merchant Marines in WWII because it did disqualify him from the services. 


When the scar dissolved, admitting light for first time in decades it was so painful he had to be prescribed atrophine drops for weeks, which effected his other eye as well.  Couldn't drive cause it blurred vision in both eyes. He was an Office supply salesman at the time with much of his income from commissions. Most people would have lost income, but Dad knew his customers' needs so well and had such a good rapport he was able to place orders by phone for them and not have that worry on top of the physical discomfort, and having to adjust to having bi-ocular vision again. 

Not to menion it likely dredged up a good bit of childhood trauma for him-- the hospital stay (in 1920s when most people did not explain things to children) was the beginning of his estrangement from his mother. Working poor, widowed and with two other children she could not be at hospital with him as much as any 
child would want.

That was someone known to the healer, who should have given some thought to the unintended consequences of the action she took because SHE thought he was 'self conscious' about a scar that did not seriously impair or limit his life. Her intent was 'removal' of the scar, not the 'best', healthiest, outcome for the person involved.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 15, 2022)

I hope it's ok to 'bump' this thread up so it doesn't get lost..  I have a few things to say on this topic, but not currently up to it


----------



## feywon (Jan 15, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I hope it's ok to 'bump' this thread up so it doesn't get lost..  I have a few things to say on this topic, but not currently up to it


As far as i known it is fine, have you seen how old some threads are? It serms like when there are several new members in short period of time older ones get revived. And sometimes OP comes ine routinely to add things--think music and photo threads, but no reason we can't do it with any topic.


----------



## feywon (Jan 15, 2022)

Mike said:


> That is a very good report feywon, compared to you, I am
> nothing, I never experienced seeing anybody when I send
> healing, but it still works, I have been thanked many times
> for helping.
> ...


If it works, that is what matters. Things 'work' differently for different people. 

I'm a highly visual thinker, despite my passion for language. My memory is highly visual too. Even if i forget a grocery list at home i can generally close my eyes think of the list and actually see it in my mind.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> People believe others are sceptical on this subject, many have faith while others are nonbelievers. I read a book "Mary's Message to the World" many years ago and it scared me. These readings were told between 1987-1991, many of them have come true. Was Mary chosen to be the Mother of God for her ability to warn the world ?
> I hope that this ties in with this thread.


Mary was not the "mother of God". God created the heavens, earth and it's creatures including mankind. Jesus was born of the flesh well after this creation, so how could he be God? I know (some) Christians have been taught this; when I was Christian (Methodist) we were not taught that way. Other food for thought...Jesus wanted his followers to worship as he did. Who did he worship...himself? NO he worshipped God, the Creator. I saw a program entitled Is Jesus The Son of God? Regarding the subject of people worshipping Jesus, the minister said that Jesus was questioned by the head of a council that really wanted to do away with him. So the council head was trying to trick Jesus into saying that he should be worshipped. No matter how the council head tried, Jesus said he was not worthy to be worshipped. I wonder what Jesus would really think about people worshipping him now, instead of God. 

Regarding your point about people being skeptics...there will always be those, until they get to experience the gifts for themselves.


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 26, 2022)

I have only been a Member for a few minutes, I pleased to have found these posts..I am presently reading the Akashic Records..I believe that we are all energy and therefore we return if we so choose…my beliefs are many and complicated to explain..dreams are predictions to me..hope I did not come across as a looney…


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

I think we all have the potential for ESP but some are more 'open' than others....more sensitive. I'm psychic and I know that my mind is rather free flowing....not sure quite how to describe it. People who are artistic are often psychic too...again they seem to be more receptive to things beyond the obvious. Poets notice things that others don't. It's amazing how many people step outside but don't notice the birds singing...they are too rooted in their own affairs.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> I have only been a Member for a few minutes, I pleased to have found these posts..I am presently reading the Akashic Records..I believe that we are all energy and therefore we return if we so choose…my beliefs are many and complicated to explain..dreams are predictions to me..hope I did not come across as a looney…


Nothing looney at all but we all need to be careful what we say. Many people enjoy making fun of things they don't understand or have no personal experience of. Sometimes I just 'know' things without being able to explain how. Others find that difficult to deal with.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Mary was not the "mother of God". God created the heavens, earth and it's creatures including mankind. Jesus was born of the flesh well after this creation, so how could he be God? I know (some) Christians have been taught this; when I was Christian (Methodist) we were not taught that way. Other food for thought...Jesus wanted his followers to worship as he did. Who did he worship...himself? NO he worshipped God, the Creator. I saw a program entitled Is Jesus The Son of God? Regarding the subject of people worshipping Jesus, the minister said that Jesus was questioned by the head of a council that really wanted to do away with him. So the council head was trying to trick Jesus into saying that he should be worshipped. No matter how the council head tried, Jesus said he was not worthy to be worshipped. I wonder what Jesus would really think about people worshipping him now, instead of God.
> 
> Regarding your point about people being skeptics...there will always be those, until they get to experience the gifts for themselves.


One thing I learned about (and directly from) fundamentalists is they believe Jesus actually was God-the-Creator (you know, from Genesis).  
Also, individuals who may or may not believe that use the names interchangeably-  "God died on the cross," etc.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 26, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I have had many extrasensory gifts in my life and I have no idea why. I was wondering if my twin that my mother lost at the beginning of her pregnancy with me is the one that sends me messages. Everything I dream about has come true.


I don't know how I missed this post.  

I'd hesitated to bring up the subject-  not wanting to "creep out" guys who might be reading this, or ridicule from people who don't believe in such things at all, but I'd been wondering about it, too.  
Also, the movie I watched on Sunday made me even more curious-  how did the little boy (4 years old) know there'd been a sibling that had been lost through miscarriage when nobody ever told him?  He claimed he met this person during his near-death experience.


----------



## feywon (Jan 26, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I just call it intuition or a gut feeling. I ignored it for well over half my life, and even for a time after that I was uncertain if what was happening was real or I was just being over sensitive or imagining things.
> 
> These days I don’t ignore that spidey sense when it happens. It could be a sudden knowledge about someone, a sense that I need to wait 5 minutes before I start driving, a flash of understanding about the family I do not know in a home I walk past, a foreboding, a bad feeling.
> 
> ...


Diva can tell you i tend to look for 'mundane' explanations first--even tho i listen to my 'instincts' and 'knowings'.   As my kids became more independent i often would start getting a low level anxiety regarding them when it was almost time for them to get home from somewhere, which was weird because i trust them and they rarely disappointed me. Finally figured out i was picking up on their anxiety about making it 'on time' tho i was not super nitpicky about 'to the minute'--then i turned it into that 'low level anxiety' being a good sign--i knew they were on their way home and sure enough they'd come thru the door not long after it started. 

i've just started reading 'Blink' by Malcolm Gladwell.  It's about hunches, intuition and how we can learn to discern when we need to listen to them carefully.  More about brain function and psychology than anything else but when you put it together with knowledge about neuroplasticity and a lifetime of what some folks call 'paranormal' experience--i think it's going to fit well with a notion of consciousness that is broader than most people think in terms of---of it's independence from time/space/body--that individual ones can connect/communicate without use of external devices, or even speaking/writing words.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

I think our minds have more than one level to them. Sometimes, if you just relax your mind and let your thoughts flow, you have insights. I think we need to listen more to that 'inner voice' we all have, especially our feelings when we meet someone for the first time. I often find that I have a negative feeling about someone, which later proves to be correct. This has happened with people on tv too. Several times, I have  taken an instant dislike to male presenters on tv and they have later been found guilty of ****** misconduct.


----------



## feywon (Jan 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I don't know how I missed this post.
> 
> I'd hesitated to bring up the subject-  not wanting to "creep out" guys who might be reading this, or ridicule from people who don't believe in such things at all, but I'd been wondering about it, too.
> Also, the movie I watched on Sunday made me even more curious-  how did the little boy (4 years old) know there'd been a sibling that had been lost through miscarriage when nobody ever told him?  He claimed he met this person during his near-death experience.


Many such cases---both children and adults often report meeting deceased relatives they didn't know in life during NDE's.   Twins/Triplets adopted out to different families often feel 'someone missing from their life'.  And there are cases where a child has said something indicating they were a child previously miscarried or who died in infancy.

To me some of the strongest evidence for reincarnation comes from incidents with very young children talking about past lives. (They don't label it that way--they'll say 'When i was *the* Mom or* a* pilot.) Usually there are some things they say they could not have known about being a mom or a pilot at the age they are. Other times there are verifiable anecdotes of their former life. In western cultures many parents tend to shut down such talk instead of acting like the kid is telling one about their day in pre-school, asking simple direct clarifying questions.

The fact that there are sub-Reddits and Twitter threads that are most often labeled 'Creepy thing kids have said to you' or the like tells you how most people in First World nations think about it such things. 'Creepy'? no, maybe unusual, certainly interesting.  Meanwhile in countries where belief in reincarnation is common parents will ask for details and often are able to confirm them if the child's previous life was not too far away.


----------



## feywon (Jan 26, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I think our minds have more than one level to them. Sometimes, if you just relax your mind and let your thoughts flow, you have insights. I think we need to listen more to that 'inner voice' we all have, especially our feelings when we meet someone for the first time. I often find that I have a negative feeling about someone, which later proves to be correct. This has happened with people on tv too. Several times, I have  taken an instant dislike to male presenters on tv and they have later been found guilty of ****** misconduct.


Our minds do have several levels to them. i've long believed that and most of my reading both for my psych degree and independent reading about brain function all point to it. 

According to book i'm reading such insights/intuitive likes/dislikes as you describe can be attributed to something called the 'adaptive unconscious' not to be confused with subconscious or Freud's definition of unconscious. It is a mind function that processes info from senses and comes to conclusions but they tend to bubble into consciousness as 'feelings'-- when studies suggest they actually are based on rational, tho not conscious, thought processes. 

Logically it is to be expected that in regard to other humans it would more often be negative ones we have or at least notice more depending on our history.  It is a survival trait to be able to recognize 'threats', even if they are not direct personal ones.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

It seems our 'other levels' have knowledge that we are not aware of. I was once walking past a funeral parlour and had the sudden thought...'I shall be living in another town when I die'. I have no idea whether that is true....but I do wonder where that thought came from.


----------



## drifter (Jan 26, 2022)

My response is merely to say I have no physic abilities, no sixth sense, no premonitions but
I have read about such things. When I was a young married man with a couple of young’uns, 
I read about Duke University’s Study of these types of Phenomena, from early England up to 
the fifties United States, and that reported cases throughout Europe. I have to stop, my iPad is out of power.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's been said that everyone has intuition...some just don't follow it. But some of us go beyond regular intuitive abilities. We have precognitive dreams and knowings, we can predict a future event via psychometry (or tell of a past one particular to our subject(s), we are empaths, healers, those who see shadow people and ghosts. What makes us so special? Why can we do these things and see these things? I am friends with people who do and have done all of the above. There are also people who claim to be able to communicate with the dead. I've often read that Pisces (my sign) tend to be psychic. But of course not all psychics are Pisces.
> 
> I've been meaning to post this for quite awhile, procrastinator that I am.  One of @JaniceM's replies to my thread about premonitions is the catalyst for me finally doing so. She wanted to know the same things I've been wondering about. Part of what she wrote:
> _"The part I bolded above sums up my concern- I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation. Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???"*_
> ...


There are two specifics that are most distressing, wondering if you or other folks here might have input...

1.  I've been bothered by precognitive dreams since I was young.  There's one that's particularly mindboggling:
It occurred shortly after I turned 17 yrs old.  It was about untimely tragedies involving individuals-  two by name, and two others that were represented by a person who was in the dream.  Around two decades later, the named individuals committed suicide, and the two others did also.  The catch:  when I had the dream (nightmare, actually) the two named individuals hadn't yet been born.  
There's no mistake about who they were.  Does anyone have an explanation?  

2.  It doesn't help that I don't know the correct words/terms- I think it's called linear time??  As far back as I know, it's never been the case for me.  My entire lifespan thus far is as 'present' as the present day.  Any input?


----------



## feywon (Jan 27, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> There are two specifics that are most distressing, wondering if you or other folks here might have input...
> 
> 1.  I've been bothered by precognitive dreams since I was young.  There's one that's particularly mindboggling:
> It occurred shortly after I turned 17 yrs old.  It was about untimely tragedies involving individuals-  two by name, and two others that were represented by a person who was in the dream.  Around two decades later, the named individuals committed suicide, and the two others did also.  The catch:  when I had the dream (nightmare, actually) the two named individuals hadn't yet been born.
> ...


Consciousness is not bound by time or space, nor are spirits. Linear time is a construct mostly of corporeal beings.In dreams we are. freed of it- particularly precognitive dreams

From early childhood i had a very active dream life, often feeling as if i had whole other lives happening elsewhere, elsewhen that i was conscious of in those dreams.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 27, 2022)

feywon said:


> Consciousness is not bound by time or space, nor are spirits. *Linear time is a construct mostly of corporeal beings.In dreams we are. freed of it-* particularly precognitive dreams
> 
> From early childhood i had a very active dream life, often feeling as if i had whole other lives happening elsewhere, elsewhen that i was conscious of in those dreams.


But what about the absence of linear time in everyday life?


----------



## feywon (Jan 27, 2022)

Most of us have to work at living totally in present. And generally  only the best and worst of our past is fully with us day in/day out. I once heard trauma defined as a stasis in time, because when someone's PTSD, regardless of type (childhood abuse, combat experiences, or sudden trauma--usually as victim of violence), is triggered they are not just remembering the event they are reliving it.

When my Dad was dying of metastasic cancer one of his tumors was in his brain. On bad days/nights he was disoriented to place/time and often we could tell he was reliving prior events, some decades in the 'past'.  In that case the cause, tho the events were not everyday type things, was likely physiological --pressure fro the ganglioma triggering the firing of the involved neurons.

To some exent people with brain injuries that prevent formation of new memories (tho in  time neuroplasticity research may help with that) live in the present they often remember how to read, communicate, things they learned pre-injury, but because nothing they currently experience gets transferred to long term memory they don't have the same hour by hour timeline recall of their days most of us do.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 28, 2022)

Could it be certain traits manifest themselves as a result of severe trauma and resilience?


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 28, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Could it be certain traits manifest themselves as a result of severe trauma and resilience?


I believe that could be true in some cases.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 28, 2022)

feywon said:


> Most of us have to work at living totally in present. And generally  only the best and worst of our past is fully with us day in/day out. I once heard trauma defined as a stasis in time, because when someone's PTSD, regardless of type (childhood abuse, combat experiences, or sudden trauma--usually as victim of violence), is triggered they are not just remembering the event they are reliving it.
> 
> When my Dad was dying of metastasic cancer one of his tumors was in his brain. On bad days/nights he was disoriented to place/time and often we could tell he was reliving prior events, some decades in the 'past'.  In that case the cause, tho the events were not everyday type things, was likely physiological --pressure fro the ganglioma triggering the firing of the involved neurons.
> 
> To some exent people with brain injuries that prevent formation of new memories (tho in  time neuroplasticity research may help with that) live in the present they often remember how to read, communicate, things they learned pre-injury, but because nothing they currently experience gets transferred to long term memory they don't have the same hour by hour timeline recall of their days most of us do.


Interesting info, but doesn't explain my experience.  
The closest I ever came was a book I happened to see years ago that had an illustration in it that said 'time is like a wheatfield.'  Unfortunately, I didn't know who the book belonged to, and didn't notice the title.


----------



## feywon (Jan 28, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Interesting info, but doesn't explain my experience.
> The closest I ever came was a book I happened to see years ago that had an illustration in it that said 'time is like a wheatfield.'  Unfortunately, I didn't know who the book belonged to, and didn't notice the title.


Should have asked this first: Are you looking for an exxplanation of your precognitive dream of people who suicided that were not born at time of you dream or of your feeling of living only in the present? 

If the dream--the most succinctly i can state is thus: because consciousness is not bound by time/space it can gather info from wheres/whens our physical senses cannot-- 'past/future' (likely 'sidewise' in time so to speak in parallel dimensions, timelines). Your sleeping mind gathered info from some 2 decades in the 'future' of 17 year old you.

If your experince of feeling always in the present i would have to ask a lot more questions about your thought processes and life to even attempt to explain to you something you've lived with into your senior years apparently without ever developing a theory of your own.

Questions about how you managed all the mundane tasks required to keep a body relatively healthy, to maintain a roof over one's head without being capable of conceiving/imagining what could happen in the future if you don't do certain things *now*. Questions about how you build relationships and decide who can't be trusted if you don't assess info you've gathered thru experiences with people but only consider how they are in the given moment? 

And maybe first we would need to determine your definition of living *only* in the now.


----------



## feywon (Jan 28, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Could it be certain traits manifest themselves as a result of severe trauma and resilience?


I too think it could be true for some, but i believe in reincarnation and so for me the broader accumulation of experiences in various settings, cultures  could lead to being more comfortable with acknowledging things about oneself that others might label 'odd' or even 'evil'.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 28, 2022)

feywon said:


> Should have asked this first: Are you looking for an exxplanation of your precognitive dream of people who suicided that were not born at time of you dream or of your feeling of living only in the present?
> 
> If the dream--the most succinctly i can state is thus: because consciousness is not bound by time/space it can gather info from wheres/whens our physical senses cannot-- 'past/future' (likely 'sidewise' in time so to speak in parallel dimensions, timelines). Your sleeping mind gathered info from some 2 decades in the 'future' of 17 year old you.
> 
> ...


You're definitely more knowledgeable on these topics than I.  
I don't mean to hog a lot of space here, or your time.  

RE: the dream- your explanation is much clearer than the only other one I received (on a forum years ago).  The person said since I can know events that haven't yet happened, it shouldn't be surprising that I know people that haven't yet happened (weren't born, that is.)  

RE: the time thing..  until I started on the internet, I never knew it was unusual.  I'd always had older/elderly people in my life who liked to talk about their growing-up years, and I didn't realize they were 'drawing from memory.'
I don't have any difficulty 'living in' the present day, it's just that all the previous years/decades exist in this present day too.  

As for who can be trusted, etc., not sure of correct terms but I've heard it called gut-instinct or creepy-vibes.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 28, 2022)

Dreams can predict the future.  IMO, when we are able to regularly become "awake" and act during our dreams, we will be capable of changing our future.


----------



## feywon (Jan 28, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> You're definitely more knowledgeable on these topics than I.
> I don't mean to hog a lot of space here, or your time.
> 
> RE: the dream- your explanation is much clearer than the only other one I received (on a forum years ago).  The person said since I can know events that haven't yet happened, it shouldn't be surprising that I know people that haven't yet happened (weren't born, that is.)
> ...


Ok, that makes more sense. I misunderstood what you meant. For most people unless experiencing a reliving of a traumatic event while our memories are a part of us and shape our now we don't think of ouselves as living *in* the past.  Rather most of us live *with* our pasts and hopefully have learned from them.


----------



## feywon (Jan 28, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Dreams can predict the future.  IMO, when we are able to regularly become "awake" and act during our dreams, we will be capable of changing our future.


Being aware and taking control within our dreams is called Lucid Dreaming. Once dismissed by neuroscience, more studies are now being conducted with lucid dreamers.  One such study suggested most lucid dreamers are generally less fearful than most people. That researcher thinks it might be because we've faced our fears in lucid dreams.

To my knowledge none of the studies have considered or tried to determine if we are less fearful to begin with--which is why we don't just awaken as many do from scary dream situations. When recognize it is a dream/nightmare we become the production staff (writer/director) behind our virtual experience, shaping the action and outcome.

As to changing the future, certainly we can use lucid dreaming to influence how our own personal future will unfold.  But considering the idea of changing *the* future, everyone's, makes me think of Ursuka K. LeGuin's novel, The Lathe of Heaven. In it a psychiatrist realizes a certain patient's dreams can change present reality, of course that changes future, so under guise of 'helping' the patient he uses the dreamer's dilemma to try to reshape the world.  Read it over half a lifetime ago, can't recall the final outcome, but unsurprisingly things got chaotic in the process.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 28, 2022)

feywon said:


> *Being aware and taking control within our dreams is called Lucid Dreaming. Once dismissed by neuroscience, more studies are now being conducted with lucid dreamers.  One such study suggested most lucid dreamers are generally less fearful than most people. That researcher thinks it might be because we've faced our fears in lucid dreams.
> 
> To my knowledge none of the studies have considered or tried to determine if we are less fearful to begin with--which is why we don't just awaken as many do from scary dream situations. When recognize it is a dream/nightmare we become the production staff (writer/director) behind our virtual experience, shaping the action and outcome.*
> 
> As to changing the future, certainly we can use lucid dreaming to influence how our own personal future will unfold.  But considering the idea of changing *the* future, everyone's, makes me think of Ursuka K. LeGuin's novel, The Lathe of Heaven. In it a psychiatrist realizes a certain patient's dreams can change present reality, of course that changes future, so under guise if 'helping' the patient he uses the dreamer's dilemma to try to reshape the world.  Read it over half a lifetime ago, can't recall the final outcome, but unsurprisingly things got chaotic in the process.


I only had that kind of experience once.  Decades ago, I had one of my usual terrifying nightmares, but it was like I was conscious of the fact that I was dreaming, and was able to 'will' myself to wake up.

I've never been a fearful person.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Why Do Some Of Us Have Extra Sensory Gifts?



I believe all humans have the _gifts_, many just don't realize it or understand.   Precognition, feeling 'vibes', healing hands are real, the power of God is within us, as a gift.


----------



## feywon (Jan 28, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I only had that kind of experience once.  Decades ago, I had one of my usual terrifying nightmares, but it was like I was conscious of the fact that I was dreaming, and was able to 'will' myself to wake up.
> 
> I've never been a fearful person.


 My kids and i frequently discussed  our dreams and taught  them when still Preschool age that they always had the option to wake or to redirect the dream. One of my boys created a 'White Light Shark' who would eat any threat in his dreams. When their sister was 4 1/2 she shared a dream about a monster who chased her to the brink of a high.cliff. When the boys asked 'what then?' She replied 'I turned around and made friends with it.'  They were duly impressed.

And yes she could talk a good deal at that age. We're a very verbal family. Boys were reading & comprehending Masters level material in 6th grade, but when my daughter's reading comprehension was tested in 6th grade they couldn't find a 'frustration level' for her--she understood everything they gave her.


----------



## feywon (Jan 28, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I believe all humans have the _gifts_, many just don't realize it or understand.   Precognition, feeling 'vibes', healing hands are real, the power of God is within us, as a gift.


This is something Jose Silva, architect and founder of the Silva Method of Meditation emphasized often: we all have latent abilities and can learn to use them for our benefit and each other's.

He originally created the method to help his children focus and do better in school, but then he noticed the other ways it was benefiting them and started exploring possibilities and other uses for it. 

He was raised Catholic and at least when he was still alive the Silva Organization taught the method to clergy of various faiths, worldwide for free. He knew how regular meditation and practicing healing  could open people's minds and hearts and thought more people could be helped if more clergy practiced these things.  

As with any thing there are always some who will try to turn everything to their advantage. But we can learn to recognise them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 28, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Dreams can predict the future.


Sure hope mine don't!

Interesting thread, beyond forecasting that the sun will rise tomorrow morning I have no extrasensory gifts that I know of.  Not even a lot of just sensory ones...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Sure hope mine don't!
> 
> Interesting thread, beyond forecasting that the sun will rise tomorrow morning I have no extrasensory gifts that I know of.  Not even a lot of just sensory ones...



In my experience people who claim to have ESP or other non provable gifts don't really have them. It is an easy way to bolster a weak ego. Who can deny the mysteries in life, and thus we have the psychics, seers, mediums, fortune tellers, dream interpreters, and it usually always involves $$.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 29, 2022)

I always just wanted to live my life without all that noise. Feeling someone else's vibes has ways been painful for me, as has knowing something bad is about to happen. Who needs that? Just sayin'


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 29, 2022)

feywon said:


> I too think it could be true for some, but i believe in reincarnation and so for me the broader accumulation of experiences in various settings, cultures  could lead to being more comfortable with acknowledging things about oneself that others might label 'odd' or even 'evil'.


I don't believe in anything any more. Nothing has proven to me of anything beyond my own existence. Nothing beyond the here and now is adequate proof of existence to me. 

That is not say nothing else exists, simply for my own interpretation the above statement is true. 

I believe in prayer, my wife and I pray every night together. But as far as reincarnation, or anything else after this life I don't know because I do not recall it happening to me.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> In my experience people who claim to have ESP or other non provable gifts don't really have them. It is an easy way to bolster a weak ego. Who can deny the mysteries in life, and thus we have the psychics, seers, mediums, fortune tellers, dream interpreters, and it usually always involves $$.


I can understand your viewpoint-  there are various topics that I figure if a person hasn't experienced it himself (or herself) 'nah, it can't be for real' would be the natural reaction.  

The catch is, some of us _have _experienced some of these things 'for real.'

I can only speak for myself, but I've never 'gone around bragging' about my abilities;  actually, quite the opposite.  

And it's only when I see numerous people who are talking about their own that I've opened up with 'what do you think of this?' questions.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2022)

Bill Maher said a funny joke last night that psychics, astrologers, mediums, card readers etc have gotten so popular in social media that now there are scammers pretending to be psychics, astrologers, mediums, card readers etc!


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Bill Maher said a funny joke last night that psychics, astrologers, mediums, card readers etc have gotten so popular in social media that now there are scammers pretending to be psychics, astrologers, mediums, card readers etc!


That's nothing new.  Scammers have been around for ages..  like fake "gypsy fortune-tellers," etc.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> That's nothing new.  Scammers have been around for ages..  like fake "gypsy fortune-tellers," etc.


His point was he thinks they are ALL fakes; their scammers are just faking off the fake.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> His point was he thinks they are ALL fakes; their scammers are just faking off the fake.


I know.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 29, 2022)

I am not judgemental about what people believe is true, because it IS true for them. There is much going on that we have no answers for, and myth is the way we fill the gap. Fine. I love stories., but when the stories become a reality, trouble is not far.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> ...I believe in prayer, my wife and I pray every night together. But as far as reincarnation, or anything else after this life I don't know because I do not recall it happening to me.


i can understand that, but i do recall and have seen evidence of reincarnation in my own children. 

When i share things it is not about convincing those who don't believe it is about letting others who've had similar experiences know they are not alone and if they are interested to try to help them understand and accept their experience.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I am not judgemental about what people believe is true, because it IS true for them. There is much going on that we have no answers for, and myth is the way we fill the gap. Fine. I love stories., but when the stories become a reality, trouble is not far.


Well, perhaps you could state your viewpoint on some of the topics that were described in this and the other thread.  
Do YOU have a reasonable explanation for my or anyone else's experiences?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I can understand your viewpoint- there are various topics that I figure if a person hasn't experienced it himself (or herself) 'nah, it can't be for real' would be the natural reaction.
> 
> The catch is, some of us _have _experienced some of these things 'for real.'


I am skeptical, and I don't believe there is any scientific evidence to support the existence of ESP.

That said I know you can't prove a negative and there are credible people, like you Janice, who believe they have experienced it.  So I try to keep an open mind.  But until it happens to me or someone does present credible scientific evidence I will probably remain a skeptic.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> In my experience people who claim to have ESP or other non provable gifts don't really have them.* It is an easy way to bolster a weak ego*. Who can deny the mysteries in life, and thus we have the psychics, seers, mediums, fortune tellers, dream interpreters, *and it usually always involves $$.*


And the statements i bolded is exactly why so many are reluctant to share and talk about their experiences except in personal encounters or threads like this.  At one time all such 'gifts' were viewed as being 'from the devil', as organized religion lost traction other insults are lobbed at  such people: psychological issues, con artists.  To be sure there both statements hold a bit of truth about some people making such claims, the most effective criticisms of *any* human experience and behaviors do.

 What we need to remember, however, is that people should only be judged on their *OWN* behaviors not on the those of others who happen to have some things in common with them whether skin color, religious affiliation, political affiliations, gender or any of the myriad ways some people try to lump people into groups as being the same in all ways,  because it is easier than taking the time to consider each person as an individual.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am skeptical, and I don't believe there is any scientific evidence to support the existence of ESP.
> 
> That said I know you can't prove a negative and there are credible people, like you Janice, who believe they have experienced it.  So I try to keep an open mind.  But until it happens to me or someone does present credible scientific evidence I will probably remain a skeptic.


Watch the movie I mentioned.  How could a 4-year-old child "know" about a deceased sibling that he never knew existed, as one example?


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> *I am skeptical, and I don't believe there is any scientific evidence to support the existence of ESP.*
> 
> That said I know you can't prove a negative and there are credible people, like you Janice, who believe they have experienced it.  So I try to keep an open mind.  But until it happens to me* or someone does present credible scientific evidence I will probably remain a skeptic*.


First bolded statement: So you've never read the work of Rhine or Tart?
Second bolded statement: That word 'credible'--we each get to decide what us credible to us. With good reason, some studies are highly questionable. This is why large numbers of people disbelieve 'science' about things observant, logical people did not need scientists to tell them.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Watch the movie I mentioned.  How could a 4-year-old child "know" about a deceased sibling that he never knew existed, as one example?


There are non 'paranormal' ways--tho i wouldn't suggest that is the case in that instance without some personal observation of the family in question. The most likely i would offer is that people often underestimate young children-- what they comprehend from overheard adult conversations, which by the way can happen even if child asleep and adults are talking in earshot. In fact a sleeping child more likely to 'hear', register the words in their consciousness, than one who engrossed, focused on their waking play.

However, the mere possibility of the child having fore knowledge does not necessarily invalidate the experience related.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

feywon said:


> So you've never read the work of Rhine or Tart?


No I have not, can you point me to some of their publications?  I would be interested.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

Judycat said:


> I always just wanted to live my life without all that noise. Feeling someone else's vibes has ways been painful for me, as has knowing something bad is about to happen. Who needs that? Just sayin'


It can be as much of a curse as a gift. But that's true of any empathy, any compassionate heart even if it is only engaged with people one knows and loves.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 29, 2022)

I have studied and practiced Astrology for about 50 years. I can predict what signs are emphasized by planets being in that sign with way above average results. I can even do it here on the SF, and have a better than average result when I look up the persons profile and see their birthday, especially if they put the year. I have no idea HOW it works, and really don't care. One thing I have never done is accept $ for rambling on about these influences. I don't think people who truly have a gift that can help people should have $ involved. It changes the motive. Also if one has such a gift, the last thing they would want is remuneration of any kind.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No I have not, can you point me to some of their publications?  I would be interested.


I'll be back later with some, i read JB Rhine in my late teens when trying to understand what i had experienced since puberty. If memory serves he was a professor at Princeton, but i can check that while i'm at it. And i think Tart, on basis if his work, was part of the US government's attempt to find military uses for psychic functions-- i know one academic researcher was.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have studied and practiced Astrology for about 50 years. I can predict what signs are emphasized by planets being in that sign with way above average results. I can even do it here on the SF, and have a better than average result when I look up the persons profile and see their birthday, especially if they put the year. I have no idea HOW it works, and really don't care. One thing I have never done is accept $ for rambling on about these influences. I don't think people who truly have a gift that can help people should have $ involved. It changes the motive. Also if one has such a gift, the last thing they would want is remuneration of any kind.


What types of info can you get about people by using that method?  
If you want to take a try at me, I can PM my specs to you.  

Also, not only would I never ask for or accept $ for anything I know, I never mentioned any of my abilities to anybody til I started reading comments from other people on www.  Prior to then, the only person who knew was my Aunt- and she somehow picked up on it, I'd never actually told her anything.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

@Alligatorob and any one interested:
Article about JB Rhine, Who set up a parapsychology lab at Duke (not Princeton--this is why i fact check myself).
J.B. Rhine | American parapsychologist | Britannica
And something that includes a good deal of info about Charles Tart as well listing of his books.
https://www.amazon.com/Charles-T.-Tart/e/B000AQ4UXC?ref=dbs_a_mng_rwt_scns_share
i don't have time, or the will today to double check about Tart and MK Ultra but i know it was a highly educated person who studied the paranormal who helped them set up their remote viewing and other programs.

Here's the Amazon Page for Rhine. Some may be available as e-books, tho he goes back further than Tart. His publisher or estate may be sharing them in modern formats.

i'm not going to specify which you should read or what you should read about them--search engines turn up multiple things pertaining to both. So going down that rabbit hole is a personal choice.

Edit: Also there are YouTube videos of interviews and such with Tart.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

feywon said:


> @Alligatorob and any one interested:
> Article about JB Rhine, Who set up a parapsychology lab at Duke (not Princeton--this is why i fact check myself).
> J.B. Rhine | American parapsychologist | Britannica
> And something that includes a good deal of info about Charles Tart as well listing of his books.
> ...


Thanks, and I did look into some of this, it is interesting.  Not sure I found the scientifically accepted evidence I was looking for, but I have not exhausted the search. 

Here are a couple of good summary articles on the subject:

From UC Berkeley: https://undsci.berkeley.edu/article/esp

From the British Psychological Society: https://thepsychologist.bps.org.uk/volume-22/edition-7/extra-sensory-perception-controversial-debate  Some of the more credible evidence for ESP has been published by Daryl Bem and coresearchers, this article tries to objectively review that work.

Here is a paper critical of Bem's work: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2020.562992/full

And one from The European Journal of Psychology, more on who believes in ESP and why: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6396695/

Anyway it is easy to find books, youtube videos and non-peer reviewed articles by people supporting ESP, much harder to find real scientific evidence.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks, and I did look into some of this, it is interesting.  Not sure I found the scientifically accepted evidence I was looking for, but I have not exhausted the search.
> 
> Here are a couple of good summary articles on the subject:
> 
> ...


Thing is a lot of scientific progress as been slowed by peer reviewed, establishment accepted studies/conclusion that later were found to be not just mistaken but distorted or fabricated like the one linking Autism to vaccines.  Tectonic plate theory was not just questioned the proponents were ridiculed. Real scientific! 

People don't stop to think that scientists are humans prone to all human flaws--ambition, greed, attachment to their 'status'. And all that can work to bury unpopular results. Eventually truth will prevail but how much damage is done in the meantime????

People tend to talk derisively and dismissively about 'anecdotal' evidence but a lot of research  gets done when a lot of such evidence accumulates, tho the studies are often designed to disprove whatever and if they don't, the results are often buried.  An exception has been studies in animal intelligence and emotions.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't see anything wrong in accepting remuneration if that is one's way of earning an honest living.  And..........I am assuming here that the reader honestly believes in the truth of their service.  No point in getting greedy but life is tough today.


----------



## Shero (Jan 29, 2022)

People’s experiences are “real” to them and the goal should not be to take that away from them. There are many things we do not understand about the brain and the mind. Scientists have barely scratched the surface.

I posted on page 2 that everyone has these “gifts” , I wish people would stop using the word “gift” though – it is an *ability*. We all have this ability, a sixth sense, some call it a gut feeling, a hunch and so on. Depending on where we live, our lifestyle, our childhood, influences from our grandparents and parents, these abilities are heightened.

While scientific research hasn’t found evidence to support the idea of prophetic dreams, people claim to have them. That is okay, the problem arises when some smart alec wants to interpret your dream.

No one can give an explanation for their own precognitive dreams, let alone somone else’s. In order to interpret, one has to feel the dream, be in the dream and know the person intimately. 

Identical twins come to mind, they not only feel each other’s emotions they have the same dreams and sometimes the same nightmares. Some very interesting studies have been done with identical twins.
.


----------



## Shero (Jan 29, 2022)

This was said of Jose Silva …"_an uneducated genius who improved on the psychological and spiritual techniques of hypnotherapy and yoga"_.

Well that may be true. What is true how in heavens name does Jose Silva think he improved on yoga and meditation…disciplnes that are thousands of years old !!
.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

feywon said:


> Thing is a lot of scientific progress as been slowed by peer reviewed, establishment accepted studies/conclusion that later were found to be not just mistaken but distorted or fabricated like the one linking Autism to vaccines. Tectonic plate theory was not just questioned the proponents were ridiculed. Real scientific!


You make some good points, the scientific process is slow and mistakes get made for sure.  However with time it has proven our best way of making progress in understanding of things.  Good science is self-correcting of the kind of problems you mention.  Plate tectonics is a really good example, a lot of people were wrong about it, but it did not take long after the compelling scientific evidence arose for things to change.

I have been on both sides of the peer review process, been peer reviewed and served as a peer reviewer, and I know its not a perfect process, and it can take a long time.  Some papers make it through peer review that should not, some are rejected that should not be.  However these are in the minority and in the end better more reliable papers get published through the peer review process than would be otherwise.  So again it ain't perfect, but its better than anything else we have been able to figure out.  If a paper has been peer reviewed it tells you some mostly well qualified smart people looked at it, often made useful comments, and approved.  If its not peer reviewed you have no assurances at all.


feywon said:


> People don't stop to think that scientists are humans prone to all human flaws--ambition, greed, attachment to their 'status'. And all that can work to bury unpopular results. Eventually truth will prevail but how much damage is done in the meantime????


Yep, you are right scientists are at least as prone to human weakness as the rest of us, when it comes to ego maybe more so.  And it is true that damage has been done as the result of the slowness, but I don't know of any other way to get to the truth.  Without science superstition would prevail.

Science tends to be two steps forward and one back, all the time.


feywon said:


> People tend to talk derisively and dismissively about 'anecdotal' evidence but a lot of research gets done when a lot of such evidence accumulates


I think anecdotal evidence is at the beginning of a lot of what eventually becomes settled science.  But that takes time and good scientific testing.  The problem with anecdotal evidence is it often makes a good story, but can be misleading.  It has to be balanced and tested.


Shero said:


> There are many things we do not understand about the brain and the mind. Scientists have barely scratched the surface.


For sure!  I don't think we will ever fully understand it.  Makes it all the more interesting!


Shero said:


> People’s experiences are “real” to them and the goal should not be to take that away from them.


Absolutely!  And I think they are interesting, the experiences are real.  What is unclear is what they really mean or what caused them.  I have read this thread and believe all the personal experiences folks have described to be honest, real and interesting.


----------



## feywon (Jan 29, 2022)

Shero said:


> People’s experiences are “real” to them and the goal should not be to take that away from them. There are many things we do not understand about the brain and the mind. Scientists have barely scratched the surface.
> 
> I posted on page 2 that everyone has these “gifts” , I wish people would stop using the word “gift” though – it is an *ability*. We all have this ability, a sixth sense, some call it a gut feeling, a hunch and so on. Depending on where we live, our lifestyle, our childhood, influences from our grandparents and parents, these abilities are heightened.
> 
> ...


As a Mom of twins i can vouch for that last paragraph.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 29, 2022)

feywon said:


> As a Mom of twins i can vouch for that last paragraph.


Some of the twin things I have read and seen are really fascinating, almost eerie sometimes.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 30, 2022)

feywon said:


> i can understand that, but i do recall and have seen evidence of reincarnation in my own children.
> 
> When i share things it is not about convincing those who don't believe it is about letting others who've had similar experiences know they are not alone and if they are interested to try to help them understand and accept their experience.


could you elaborate on your first sentence please?


----------



## feywon (Jan 30, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> could you elaborate on your first sentence please?


I wiil tomorrow morning when on my desktop. Will be easier with real key board.


----------



## feywon (Jan 31, 2022)

@RobinWren  Some elaboration on "but i do recall and have seen evidence of reincarnation in my own children."  Even without a lot of specific details this will be somewhat long, remember it was requested. 

i have had memories not only of past lives but of 'between' lives. i remember my consciousness choosing to inhabit the infant my mother was carrying; talking with a 'guide, advisor' of some sort about pros and cons of those parents to foster my soul's progress. i very much wanted the father, but was concerned about how 'needy' the mother was. i was told--"It's a package deal, to get him you have to take her." And i risked it, worth it. 

Just as confronting traumatic memories from one's current life can help one put them safely in the past (not necessarily painless, but memories not moments one relives full force) where they have less negative influence on our emotional states and behavior. i have said elsewhere on SF that from childhood i was a mostly fearless person--i respected natural forces etc but didn't *fear* them. The one exception was claustrophobia, that i often forgot about until in a situation that triggered it. Usually if i could see 'out' i was ok--so glass elevators were never a problem, but traditional ones took an act of will (and i have a strong one). Busses and surface trains ok, subways--especially when crowded were difficult. 

When i was active in the Silva Graduates group i had 2 past life, actually more like past death ones, that somewhat mitigated my one big 'fear' response. i was able to take MRI's with just a little meditational prep and not break out in a cold sweat. But i had the nagging feeling there was 'more', because small windowless rooms still made me a bit anxious. i went thru one of my periods of backing off but after my 3rd divorce i stepped up my meditation practice again. In early 2000s my then 17 year old daughter and i were on way to library and i was talking with her about feeling like another traumatic past life recall was trying to bubble up during meditations---when i felt it coming on and had to pull over (fortunately quiet street early on a weekend, little traffic). The recall was brief but emotionally draining and then liberating. i did not 'see myself' being killed, i 'relived' it i looked out of the eyes of that past body at my murderers. Have never experienced claustrophobia since--in any setting. i still prep myself when going in hospitals because i'm empathic and pick up anxiety/fear/pain/grief others in the building are feeling if i don't but i don't have to anything additional for tolerating small, windowless exam rooms. 


When i'm intensively meditating several times a day i have had times when i met people and superimposed (like an old double exposure photo) on their this life self, i will see who they were when we knew each other in past lives. 

My first husband had problematic relationships with both his parents but the one with his father was extremely complex for several reasons, likely they had been together in previous lives and were still trying to work things out. Daddy R died before we married and went to Guyana for an extended visit. But all the family there--from my MIL to BILs and SILs kept saying "He would have loved you, how you think, how you care. (A good Hindu, he was generous with what he had, but he also had an alcohol problem my DH inherited or copied despite the fact that as a 12 yr old he had castigated his father for it). There were a couple of nights when MIL and SILS were very agitated and fearful because they felt his ghost was visiting. DH dismissed it as ignorant superstition. He did not believe in any way/shape/kind of afterlife. 

We had a troubled relationship, largely due to his alcoholism. On/off/on again. When we reconciled in 1974 we agreed to have a child. We got a bonus--twins. Because the doc had only expected one there was only one baby cart in the delivery room. i delivered 3 weeks early so first born Owen was only 4lbs 14.5 oz and the nurses were checking him out carefully, while Doc went for 'afterbirth' but surpise "There's another one i there." the nurse who was a former midwife and i burst out laughing and Seth (4lbs 9.5 oz) came out like someone going down a water slide. They had to lay him on my chest till they could bring cart for him. The minute our eyes met i knew he was Balkisoon--Daddy R. i would have insisted on E. Indian middle names anyway since the last name not as clearly Hindi as some family name. i knew hubby want simple 'European' type names for first name--and that made sense. So Owen got their great-grandfather's name as his middle and Seth got their grandfather's. 

Seth was not a cuddler, nor much interested in breast feeding tho i tried for several weeks. His bond was stronger with their Dad from day one. After their father was murdered, because he had been living with my estranged DH and Owen with me in different towns my sister K. had a couple of days with him before bringing him to me. They were 3 1/2 but pretty verbal already. One day at bank drive thru, she was telling him how anxious i was to see him, that i'd let him be with their father because it was what he/Seth seemed to want. He said "I wasn't much interested in *the* mother then." Not Mama, or even my/our mother but the mother. She didn't press him further, but did share with me.

i've talked on another thread about how their Dad, Dean's (Americanized diminutive of Thakurdeen) spirit visited us. Angry at first that i was right there's 'more', after life. After i read him the riot act that i would not tolerate him scaring the boys with his displays He was silent for months then came back---ready to talk, if we'd talked like that while he was alive everything would have been different. When we'd made peace and he seemed ready to move on we talked about 'what next'. i told him that considering his issues with women i thought he should choose to come back female next time. Then i surprised myself with extraordinary invitation: "If i get pregnant within the next 5 yrs you can come back as my child if you wish." 

Again i knew the minute i looked into her eyes. i talked with boys about it. Despite Owen paying her more attention from before she was born really--she gravitated to Seth, who had little interest until started to get his jokes, and was showing how smart she was. (Talking complete sentences by 14 months. Shocked my older sister by demonstrating understanding of prepositions--which K insisted comes later for most--at a year old.) 

The most evidential things for me--she has had maybe 2 wine coolers and no other alcohol in her life. True there's a family history of problems with alcohol in parent's families--but that was true of my boys too and they went thru the usual experimenting with it. She periodically will have a pain in her left hand and her chest almost simultaneously. It took me years to be sure, because often we were driving or walking side by side when she mentioned the intense but fleeting pain and i didn't look to see where she was indicating. Then one day in early 2000s she was at living room computer and i was watching TV and she swiveled the chair as she indicated where those mystery seemingly causeless pains hit her and i saw clearly. The Autopsy report and illustration of Dean came back to mind, and the details i'd been told. He was trying to close the door against his assailant who fired the gun. The bullet went thru his hand and into his chest as he shouted to Seth to get in the other room. He did manage to close and lock door, the guy went around and fired another bullet thru kitchen window. i'd have to dig out the report to see if it made a 3rd wound, but Dean was already severely injured and loosing blood by then. That hand/chest 'connected' pain, tho. 

Sorry that's all i can do right now. i have to go split and bring in firewood. This is in part what i meant on my thread about defining reality when i said for me it has layers, dimensions.


----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2022)

We are more than we know.

I am an old soul with no past life memories or experiences. Just a natural empath who was born old, but young looking, , feels the pain of everyone and everything and does what she can in this life to help others help themselves. This may be my last life's journey if reincarnation is even real?  IDK. It may explain why I am this way because nothing else does.


----------



## carouselsilver (Jan 31, 2022)

I really appreciated that read, however long. You are truly gifted to see all that you do, and to utilize it in your present life!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 31, 2022)

Feywon, thank you very much for your detailed account. In my 20's I enrolled in a couple of parapsycology courses, have experienced regressive hypnosis, and have a firm belief in reincarnation. I have always believed that those I encounter in this life I have met in previous lives,( mainly family members) but that I still have lessons to learn. But when does it end? When this life of mine has come to its end I don't want to come back, although during hypnosis I did experience a past life.
I may have mentioned this before, my friend once mentioned to me that her son said to her one day "do you remember when I was your father" she was very close to her dad who died when she was a child. Asked as a grown up, her son did not remember. 
What I found of interest was your "between lives" If we can chose whose body we are to enter why would we chose to inhabit the body of a child who would have a hard life, who might not have a home, whose parents may not be the best? to learn a lesson?
And now young couples are deciding not to have children so there will be fewer to come back.


----------



## feywon (Apr 19, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Feywon, thank you very much for your detailed account. In my 20's I enrolled in a couple of parapsycology courses, have experienced regressive hypnosis, and have a firm belief in reincarnation. I have always believed that those I encounter in this life I have met in previous lives,( mainly family members) but that I still have lessons to learn. But when does it end? When this life of mine has come to its end I don't want to come back, although during hypnosis I did experience a past life.
> I may have mentioned this before, my friend once mentioned to me that her son said to her one day "do you remember when I was your father" she was very close to her dad who died when she was a child. Asked as a grown up, her son did not remember.
> What I found of interest was your "between lives" If we can chose whose body we are to enter why would we chose to inhabit the body of a child who would have a hard life, who might not have a home, whose parents may not be the best? to learn a lesson?
> And now young couples are deciding not to have children so there will be fewer to come back.


YouTube has several compilation videos, usually with the words 'creepy'or 'chilling' in the titles of such statements by children. I don't personally find most of the posts either  of things but they are interesting.

Recently saw one that really got to me.  A 3 or 4 yr old had taken to laying next to infant sibling (month or two old). When asked why she said the baby still knew how to.talk to God,  "I'm forgetting."


----------



## feywon (Apr 19, 2022)

@Vida May   thus is one of the threads i mentioned to you elsewhere.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 19, 2022)

I am not qualified to answer the question but those of us who do have this ability seem to be more 'open' and sensitive than others. It amazes me how many people seem to go through life blinkered. They miss so much of what is going on around them. There may be more of us than we realise but many are afraid of ridicule and keep it hidden.


----------



## oldaunt (Apr 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Some of the twin things I have read and seen are really fascinating, almost eerie sometimes.


I went to school with 3 sets of twins. It was.......eerie at times.


----------



## OopsieDaisy (Apr 19, 2022)

I have had perception from very little on.  I clearly have memories from 2 past lives. One of my first memories was...where are the ladies who dress me.  My mother thought I was nuts.  But, I remembered clearly being dressed and fed without any of my doing.  I remember feeling very frustrated that no-one was there to dress me.

My second most vivid memory was of me as a child, again.  I can clearly see myself as a small child, beautiful brown skin, flowing dark hair....standing on a beach, looking out into the ocean, waiting for someone to return.  It is a beautiful memory, as I'm certain I was waiting for someone I loved wholly.

I am a very pale white skinned Swedish person in this life, but when I was young I prayed for dark skin.  I didn't understand why I was this white.  This is the first time I ever told anyone other than my mother about these indescribable feelings.


----------



## OopsieDaisy (Apr 19, 2022)

I have also had many many "spirit" connections during this lifetime.  I am no longer afraid when they contact me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 20, 2022)

OopsieDaisy said:


> I have had perception from very little on.  I clearly have memories from 2 past lives. One of my first memories was...where are the ladies who dress me.  My mother thought I was nuts.  But, I remembered clearly being dressed and fed without any of my doing.  I remember feeling very frustrated that no-one was there to dress me.
> 
> My second most vivid memory was of me as a child, again.  I can clearly see myself as a small child, beautiful brown skin, flowing dark hair....standing on a beach, looking out into the ocean, waiting for someone to return.  It is a beautiful memory, as I'm certain I was waiting for someone I loved wholly.
> 
> I am a very pale white skinned Swedish person in this life, but when I was young I prayed for dark skin.  I didn't understand why I was this white.  This is the first time I ever told anyone other than my mother about these indescribable feelings.


Fascinating recollections! My best friend is Caucasian (Italian) but she probably isn't as pale as you describe yourself. She was regressed at least once and has had memories of a previous life as a little Black girl with braids. We talk about this from time to time. She hates bigotry of any kind but when it's racism toward Blacks...she gets particularly incensed, sometimes even more than I do.

During a metaphysical exercise in the second metaphysical course I took, the instructor guided us through a meditative, regression type exercise. I saw myself as a White woman, long brown hair parted in the middle, with a burgundy gown on. I was running through a dirt road that seemed to be on the edge of a forest. I was being chased by a man on a horse and carriage. He had on a top hat. It was clearly from a time earlier than the 20th century.  @feywon Our instructor also told us we choose who to come back as, even if that baby (person) is slated to have a difficult life...part of the lessons needed. I feel the same way about waiting until I'm on my desktop to respond to posts...finding it easier. I stay signed in on my tablet so SF will show me as being here even though I'm really not. @Pecos @chic

@RobinWren You said _"enrolled in a couple of parapsycology courses, have experienced regressive hypnosis, and have a firm belief in reincarnation. I have always believed that those I encounter in this life I have met in previous lives,( mainly family members) but that I still have lessons to learn."   _Like you I took a couple such courses. I enjoyed the first course much better than the second. The teacher in the first told us the same thing you pointed out about people we encounter in this life being those we were with in a previous one. She also mentioned we reincarnate because we have more to learn...we need the growth. I believe @feywon has mentioned the same thing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Some of the twin things I have read and seen are really fascinating, almost eerie sometimes.


My late DIL's twin, also deceased, told me that when she called and told her nephew (my oldest grandson) to check on his mother she already knew (felt) that she was gone!


----------



## carouselsilver (Apr 20, 2022)

I have always resonated to Victorian times. Since I was a child, I liked drawing pictures of little girls in old fashioned clothing. People would marvel at my subject matter and want to know where I was getting the pictures from. I would reply, indignantly, "In my head!" I also begged my father for high topped buttoned shoes and pinafores. He didn't quite know what to make of that.

I haven't taken any courses, but I once participated in a group activity where we were guided into a mediation where we would see ourselves in a past life. I saw myself as a little girl in a pinafore, with long braids, and I was Caucasion. I was walking on a beach with my shoes off, holding my father by the hand. I was aware that he was a merchant, something to do with shipping. There was a very English feel to the whole scene. I also consulted with a psychic once, who told me that I'd had an incarnation in Victorian times.


----------



## feywon (Apr 20, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I am not qualified to answer the question but those of us who do have this ability seem to be more 'open' and sensitive than others. It amazes me how many people seem to go through life blinkered. They miss so much of what is going on around them. There may be more of us than we realise but many are afraid of ridicule and keep it hidden.


I resisted my 'gifts' for a long time. My screen name basically declares my being what my Irish ancestors called 'fey'.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's been said that everyone has intuition...some just don't follow it. But some of us go beyond regular intuitive abilities. We have precognitive dreams and knowings, we can predict a future event via psychometry (or tell of a past one particular to our subject(s), we are empaths, healers, those who see shadow people and ghosts. What makes us so special? Why can we do these things and see these things? I am friends with people who do and have done all of the above. There are also people who claim to be able to communicate with the dead. I've often read that Pisces (my sign) tend to be psychic. But of course not all psychics are Pisces.
> 
> I've been meaning to post this for quite awhile, procrastinator that I am.  One of @JaniceM's replies to my thread about premonitions is the catalyst for me finally doing so. She wanted to know the same things I've been wondering about. Part of what she wrote:
> _"The part I bolded above sums up my concern- I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation. Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???"*_
> ...


Here is my question:  Are they premonitions or manifestations?  It's a question that has plagued my mind for most of my life.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

from my reading, I think Hinduism would say it is based on experiences in past lives.  That these were things we consciously worked on and developed in past lives...and are now "poking through," even without some kind of directed work to make them happen.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> People believe others are sceptical on this subject, many have faith while others are nonbelievers. I read a book "Mary's Message to the World" many years ago and it scared me. These readings were told between 1987-1991, many of them have come true. Was Mary chosen to be the Mother of God for her ability to warn the world ?
> I hope that this ties in with this thread.



I wouldn't worry about such things. I don't think those kinds of implied threats or warnings, come from Divinity. I think they come more from superstition. Mary already gave her message to mankind, through her Son. Love each other. Be compassionate to each other.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 20, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Here is my question:  Are they premonitions or manifestations?  It's a question that has plagued my mind for most of my life.


They are premonitions that manifest themselves as reality, if that makes sense to you. But I'm going to ask my dear friend @feywon to answer this one. If anyone can explain it better...she can.


----------



## OopsieDaisy (Apr 20, 2022)

Another child recollection which is so profound I can smell it is....I was a small child.  My mother and I were on a very big ship.  At least it feels like a very big ship.  I can remember her telling me to make myself small, so as not to attract attention.  I remember making myself as small as I could, fetal position.  This boat was very crowded, and I know that I had done a good thing by trying to make myself as small and inconspicuous as possible. I have a dream about this often.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> They are premonitions that manifest themselves as reality, if that makes sense to you. But I'm going to ask my dear friend @feywon to answer this one. If anyone can explain it better...she can.



People try to explain things away. But there are premonitions which are direct visions of the future, which are impossible to have seen through anything but supernatural means.

I personally know two people who have had those.


St. Anthony of Egypt said directly that the devils cannot predict the future. They can seem to predict the future, but they can't actually do so.

So, I know two people who, let us say, saw a vision of a room. A room with people and furniture and dialogue. So, that would be, you know, hundreds of different things going on. And they saw those things years before they happened.

Or maybe a better way to get the tone of it would be like saying, someone had a dream and saw the entire movie Star Wars, in their head, before George Lucas was even born.

People will want to assert that they were deluded and just think they saw that, that they remembered wrong and etc.  But that is just an assertion.  There is no proof that is what is happening.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2022)

Years ago, I had a dream.  I saw my Grandma Rose.  She was crying.  She was pointing behind her.  I was inside looking outside.  The sky became dark, even though where I was it was sunny.  It became very windy, the wind pushing the darkness toward me.  A man's hat was blowing in the wind as it moved along the sidewalk.  I woke up afraid.

Shortly after that I was in my store which faced west...........The sky became dark, even though where I was it was sunny.  It became very windy, the wind pushing the darkness toward me.  A man's hat was blowing in the wind as it moved along the sidewalk.............Within the week my husband was dead.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm off on the time above.  Had dream, may have been as long as several weeks till I saw the real thing.  My husband died a few weeks later, suddenly, not within a week.

I have always written down dreams which shook me.  I can actually check the dates by my journals.


----------



## feywon (Apr 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> They are premonitions that manifest themselves as reality, if that makes sense to you. But I'm going to ask my dear friend @feywon to answer this one. If anyone can explain it better...she can.


IMO any premonition, precognition (whether dream, spontaneous waking, or intentional waking-- such as psychometry, card reading, whatever) is a glimpse of a *potential* future which may or may not manifest. Sometimes trying to avoid a predicted event could actually facilitate the manifestation or potentially catapult one into an even less desirable event. 

Whether we are consciously aware of it or not this level of reality is more chaotic then it sometimes appears. Any number of small occurances can contribute to an event taking place. Conversely any number of small occurrences individually or by happening in right sequence at right times might detour a potential future event. 

When i was getting regular psychometry readings at the Silva group if a reading contained info that did not have past or present relevsnce to my life i'd make a mental note it might have future relevance. I know there were times when people would ckme to me and tell me something i said in a reading weeks before now made sense to them.  I never had any large remarkable such manifestations myself but a enough small ones to indicate that it can happen.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 21, 2022)

feywon said:


> IMO any premonition, precognition (whether dream, spontaneous waking, or intentional waking-- such as psychometry, card reading, whatever) is a glimpse of a *potential* future which may or may not manifest. Sometimes trying to avoid a predicted event could actually facilitate the manifestation or potentially catapult one into an even less desirable event.
> 
> Whether we are consciously aware of it or not this level of reality is more chaotic then it sometimes appears. Any number of small occurances can contribute to an event taking place. Conversely any number of small occurrences individually or by happening in right sequence at right times might detour a potential future event.
> 
> When i was getting regular psychometry readings at the Silva group if a reading contained info that did not have past or present relevsnce to my life i'd make a mental note it might have future relevance. I know there were times when people would ckme to me and tell me something i said in a reading weeks before now made sense to them.  I never had any large remarkable such manifestations myself but a enough small ones to indicate that it can happen.


I know what you mean. This reminds me of a psychometry reading I did decades ago now, since I've been retired for 24 years. This is from my notes and I posted it in another thread here.
_I did a reading on one of my coworkers who was fairly new and mostly kept to himself. It was done with his earring and was about the 5th one I’d done. I saw an office complex that had a driveway shaped like a half circle with a building off to the right and others in back of the semi circle..midway and beyond. I told my coworker that I saw him in a dark green vehicle driving into this complex. Trucks were also pulling in and out (driving into the semi circle facing right and driving out via the left side).  I told him one building on the far right didn’t seem to be an office building but an apartment building that had shades or blinds (I forgot which now)._

At first he didn't recognize this place and said he was invited to a party...maybe that's where it would wind up being. We were field workers and couple of weeks later he had a stop that took him to an office complex which he said was exactly as I’d described. The building to the far right was indeed a residential building. The only thing I had gotten wrong is that he was driving the city car which was dark blue, not dark green.
@Em in Ohio @JonSR77 @Pecos


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 21, 2022)

I don't buy any of it!  Never have, never will...   Some is perceived, some is faked.


----------



## feywon (Apr 21, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> I don't buy any of it!  Never have, never will...   Some is perceived, some is faked.


Your prerogative. No-one is here is trying to sell you anything. We're sharing with each other.

I do not care who gets it and who doesn't.  I rarely debate any of it with diehard sceptics.  But if your intent is not just to feel superior to those if us who have these experiences, i suggest you check out my thread asking how people define reality.  You will see that many if not most of the responses can be summarized as "Reality is the sum of what we perceive with physical senses." Yet there is ample evidence that those perceptions are not totally reliable even in much more mundane situations than we are talking about here.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 21, 2022)

Not looking for a debate...I know what I know to be true.  What others believe is up to them.  I do reserve the right to tell others what I do or do not believe.  I do not believe that anyone can be convinced of a 'change of mind', by what is written in a forum.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

Mike said:


> That is great news RobinWren, I too have them, the
> bad news is that we cannot help ourselves, at least
> I can't and I have been told that people with extra
> powers can not use them on themselves.
> ...


Let's do a test run, shall we?
Mike and Robin Wren do this on each other and report your findings.
I believe that we all have this in us.
For the  reasonings, we all I read more than one time, that we only use 1/3 of our brains 
I always wondered about this.
Many years have gone by.
Yet 8 firmly believe there is a huge deal about this form of thinking.
I feel that the reason is why things are progressing so fast meaning, rockets, smartphones, the many things that has yet to be figured out by people who act upon their premonitions.
Not to make this longer, I too had my daughter tell me something as I waited at a red light with her in the car with me, as I had just picked her up from an unknown address. 8 will leave it here to be told if any would be interested. For its all true as she only knew. I WAS TELLING her of my dream as I focused on the drive back to my domain.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

Liberty said:


> I believe we are the sum total of everything  we have ever been.  Some of us have developed more in fourth dimensional thinking, which in turn enables us to easily accept the unknown as simply a part of our soul existence.  This, in turn, facilitates this "6th sense" psychic awareness.  Think the veil is also getting very thin between the two dimensions.


Oh, my God, there it is liberty, You have said it. And BTW, Liberty is also my idea if a great name, I knew you had something very special to say. 
I can agree with you for sure, for I have felt it and to this day I feel amazed, shocked. And afraid of the first post in this thread.
 I did feel it was a bit scary for some reason probably of the unknown. 
Yet Liberty, took it on with grace, took the fear out of it all. Stated in less sentences with confidence, you can feel it expand before your mind and throughout your chest region, your heart.
Thank you for this thread!


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 21, 2022)

I think we all have extra sensory abilities but not everyone allows the gifts to develop.  Many children are so gifted - soul memories - but are discouraged from exploring them.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 21, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Let's do a test run, shall we?
> Mike and Robin Wren do this on each other and report your findings.
> I believe that we all have this in us.
> For the  reasonings, we all I read more than one time, that we only use 1/3 of our brains
> ...



my understanding is that psychics don't just engage these practices...they do elaborate meditations in order to determine IF they should do those practices first.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 21, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> I don't buy any of it!  Never have, never will...   Some is perceived, some is faked.


I have had verified psychic experiences (by those I told my precognitive dreams to *before *the events I dreamed of happened)  since I was young. Regarding your attempt to insult the integrity of those of us who have legitimately had these experiences:



@feywon @chic @OopsieDaisy @carouselsilver


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have had verified psychic experiences (by those I told my precognitive dreams to *before *the events dreamed happened)  since I was young. Regarding your attempt to insult the integrity of those of us who have legitimately had these experiences:
> 
> View attachment 218286
> 
> @feywon @chic @OopsieDaisy @carouselsilver


I am not stating that I am special 
I am not.
Agreeing with you on the dreams that I have had  
One of my sister, I was very close to at the time I was going through a sort of divorce 
I was totally alone with two young daughters and devastated.
The other time, I was with my daughter in the car when I started to share with her of a dream I had recently had of her,
Her reaction was ....  to me for I could not see her face for I was driving. Her words were, " Mom, how could you know?"
So I can believe you even though their are fakes out there.

I felt a shiver internally deep inside 9f me, of not a fear, yet it scared me to go further, instead I read on through the posts until I felt OK about it.
I had described the inside of the person she (my daughter) now I guess she was living with. I had no idea who this person was yet I was inside her apartment.
I was telling my daughter what I saw in my dream while driving and focusing on driving to my apartment.
She said I describe the place exactly as it was and the woman's appearance.
I was too focused on driving to react.I have never to this day met the woman or ever saw her. So why did I dream of her it was to do something with my daughter


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 21, 2022)

If folks want a wonderful book filled with amazing miracles, you could try "Autobiography of a Yogi" by Paramahansa Yogananda.

Entire text is online, free.

He was one of only a handful of souls, recognized by Mahatma Gandhi as a living saint.

https://www.ananda.org/autobiography/


Beatle George Harrison was a big fan. He used to carry copies of this book around. And if one of his friends was sad, he would give him a copy to cheer him up. President Ford's son was a fan of George Harrison. He met him backstage at a concert and invited him back to the White House. He was very well received. President Ford like him very much. Before he left, he gave President Ford a copy of the book.

+++

Also wonderful are the mystical / spiritual writings of the Sufi saint Hazrat Inayat Khan. They are also online, all free:

https://wahiduddin.net/mv2/index.htm

His daughter was a war hero for Britain in WWII.  She went behind the lines to spy on the Nazis and lost her life in the process.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 21, 2022)

OopsieDaisy said:


> I have had perception from very little on.  I clearly have memories from 2 past lives. One of my first memories was...where are the ladies who dress me.  My mother thought I was nuts.  But, I remembered clearly being dressed and fed without any of my doing.  I remember feeling very frustrated that no-one was there to dress me.
> 
> My second most vivid memory was of me as a child, again.  I can clearly see myself as a small child, beautiful brown skin, flowing dark hair....standing on a beach, looking out into the ocean, waiting for someone to return.  It is a beautiful memory, as I'm certain I was waiting for someone I loved wholly.
> 
> I am a very pale white skinned Swedish person in this life, but when I was young I prayed for dark skin.  I didn't understand why I was this white.  This is the first time I ever told anyone other than my mother about these indescribable feelings.


When I was a very young child, I told my mother that I was a pharoah's daughter and she used to be my servant. How could a 3 year old even think of such a thing?
I have been able to tell people about their previous lives and this has helped them to deal with events in their present lives.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 21, 2022)

Nope, not me!  However, I heard it said that every woman has it when her husband tries to "pull a fast one" on her.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 21, 2022)

a study was done on past-life regression.  They found that people accurately reported the demographics of different eras.

So, the percentage of people who reported that they were farmers, in say, the 1600s, turned out to match the historical records.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 21, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> a study was done on past-life regression.  They found that people accurately reported the demographics of different eras.
> 
> So, the percentage of people who reported that they were farmers, in say, the 1600s, turned out to match the historical records.


People  tend to incarnate in groups, especially if there is some unfinished business between them. I wondered why I kept getting certain feelings about people I met. I discovered that I used to be the captain of a ship and I was coming across members of my crew.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 21, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Not looking for a debate...I know what I know to be true.  What others believe is up to them.  I do reserve the right to tell others what I do or do not believe.  I do not believe that anyone can be convinced of a 'change of mind', by what is written in a forum.


You seem pretty defensive and hostile, did somebody crap in your cereal bowl this morning?   Nobody here cares what you think, and certainly have no desire to "change" anybody's mind, especially yours.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 21, 2022)

Nathan...you are the only one here being "hostile"!  I was asked to debate, and I declined!  Your last two posts to me, were completely hostile...so move on!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 21, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Nathan...you are the only one here being "hostile"!  I was asked to debate, and I declined!  Your last two posts to me, were completely hostile...so move on!


Be sure and clean your reading glasses, then re-read posts 130,131,132, you are clearly the aggressor, nobody wanted a debate with you at all. Your attitude could use some work too.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 21, 2022)

Nathan...I will if you will....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 21, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> a study was done on past-life regression.  They found that people accurately reported the demographics of different eras.
> 
> So, the percentage of people who reported that they were farmers, in say, the 1600s, turned out to match the historical records.


 I also read about a little Indian girl, 12 years old at the time who told her parents that she lived before and described the place. She had never been anywhere else besides her village. Finally when they took her to this place, it was exactly as she described it. But the story in the link below is one of the most amazing, fascinating stories of reincarnation that I have seen. I've posted about it somewhere here before. Little boy exhibits evidence that he is a reincarnated WWII pilot. https://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/Technology/story?id=894217&page=1  There are other articles about this child.


----------



## David777 (Apr 21, 2022)

Many are quite confident about such powers until visiting Las Vegas.


----------



## feywon (Apr 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I also read about a little Indian girl, 12 years old at the time who told her parents that she lived before and described the place. She had never been anywhere else besides her village. Finally when they took her to this place, it was exactly as she described it. But the story in the link below is one of the most amazing, fascinating stories of reincarnation that I have seen. I've posted about it somewhere here before. Little boy exhibits evidence that he is a reincarnated WWII pilot. https://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/Technology/story?id=894217&page=1  There are other articles about this child.


There are many such cases in India because since Hindus accept reincarnation, they listen when their children say such things and usually will check it out.  In the West remarks about 'when i was (something they are not now, in this life)' from children get shushed, ignored or labeled 'creepy, chilling'.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 21, 2022)

I had two United stewardesses tell me that back in the 70's.



RobinWren said:


> I have been told that I have healing hands but I have never explored this.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 22, 2022)

David777 said:


> Many are quite confident about such powers until visiting Las Vegas.



It is interesting that you mention this. Because, in the real world, all the gambling casinos in the world, actually employ psychics to catch other psychics. Not joking. 

And some of the professional gamblers, like the poker players are not poker players...they are psychics trying to work an advantage.

You would think they could just clean up.

But it is more complex than that. Getting psychic impressions often requires a great deal of calm and concentration. Very very very hard for even top level psychics to be able to get an impression in a loud noisy hall. And to do so very very quickly.

Psychics can try, but the establishment is hip to their game...and nothing says, "I quit" like a couple of broken legs from a Mafia enforcer. Well, I mean generally hip. There are folks out there, trying to use it to game the system. I am sure a few sneak through.

Also, it is such hard work....that the process tends to be very mechanical and it really sucks all the joy out of the experience.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2022)

Some events are hard to write off as merely coincidental.  In my opinion, strong emotions _may_ play a part in what manifests in a concrete, observable way.


----------



## C50 (Apr 22, 2022)

I am a very logical man, I always want proof to believe.  Yet I have experienced events I can't explain.

One time my wife picked up our toddler and I knew I had to grab her.  Sure enough my wife lost her grip and my daughter tumbled backwards out of her arms,  I managed to trap her body against my lower leg and stopped her from falling on her head.

Another time I woke up around 2AM and sat on the edge of the bed.  My wife asked what I was doing and I said waiting for the phone to ring.  A few minutes later my mother in law called to say my wife's dad was being rushed to the hospital, he had a heart attack.

Most resently I was at a stop light when a group of motor cyclist turned the corner in front of me.  I said out loud "those guys are in trouble".  Instead of turning I went straight the same direction they had, a few miles up the road one bike had crashed on a curve, the man didn't survive.

There's been other things but those three really stand out for me.  It makes no sense to me anyone could have predicted those things, yet it happened to me.  I can't explain it.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2022)

That's exactly the same with me @C50!  I can't believe the things I've experienced, but experience I did!  I try to look for logical explanations, but they are not there.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> You seem pretty defensive and hostile, did somebody crap in your cereal bowl this morning?   Nobody here cares what you think, and certainly have no desire to "change" anybody's mind, especially yours.


Nathan, I saw this today and thought of you...

WORDS OF WISDOM
''Be not angry that you cannot make others as you wish them to be, 
                            since you cannot make yourself as you wish to be.''

THOMAS À KEMPIS


----------



## Nathan (Apr 22, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Nathan, I saw this today and thought of you...
> 
> WORDS OF WISDOM
> ''Be not angry that you cannot make others as you wish them to be,
> ...


Thank you for thinking of me, I do hope you try to follow those words, as they are good advice for a happy existence.


----------



## David777 (Apr 22, 2022)

Many are quite confident about such powers until wondering why they still haven't ever won any lottery prizes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Nathan, I saw this today and thought of you...
> 
> WORDS OF WISDOM
> ''Be not angry that you cannot make others as you wish them to be,
> ...


Just something for you to consider


----------



## Pepper (Apr 22, 2022)

David777 said:


> Many are quite confident about such powers until wondering why they still haven't ever won any lottery prizes.


Personal Greed is not what these experiences are for.  The gains are to head & heart, not wallet.


----------



## funsearcher! (Apr 22, 2022)

I have been watching a guy named Henry Tyler on a program about Life after Death on Netflix--the Hollywood Medium--not sure how to think about this.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Just something for you to consider
> 
> View attachment 218427



WORDS OF WISDOM
''Be not angry that you cannot make others as you wish them to be,
since you cannot make yourself as you wish to be.''

THOMAS À KEMPIS


----------



## feywon (Apr 23, 2022)

David777 said:


> Many are quite confident about such powers until wondering why they still haven't ever won any lottery prizes.


And many of us prefer to use our abilities to help others rather than just  enrich ourselves.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 30, 2022)

feywon said:


> I resisted my 'gifts' for a long time. My screen name basically declares my being what my Irish ancestors called 'fey'.


Does it mean Fae like in fairies? And does the "won" signify that you let your "Fey" side win?  I always wondered how you chose your screen name and maybe you told me a while back but I don't remember.


----------



## C50 (May 1, 2022)

I was watching a movie and a couple were trying to decide on their new babys name,  and I thought Oliver.  Well they couldn't decide then but a bit later someone helped them so they wanted to name their baby after him,  they asked his name but his first name was something goofy.  Guess what his last name was?  Oliver!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 14, 2022)

feywon said:


> Most of us have to work at living totally in present. And generally  only the best and worst of our past is fully with us day in/day out. I once heard trauma defined as a stasis in time, because when someone's PTSD, regardless of type (childhood abuse, combat experiences, or sudden trauma--usually as victim of violence), is triggered they are not just remembering the event they are reliving it.


This occurred to me somewhat recently while also thinking about an incident I experienced with a family member (veteran)-  not a matter of reliving the _events (flashbacks), _but reliving the _time-frame _when the events took place.  
Does that make any sense?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 14, 2022)

I don‘t have premonotions as such, but I do have that still, small voice that nudges me every now and then.  And I heed what it says.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 14, 2022)

I am psycho not psyche, sometimes I can't tell the difference. Does that improve my online presence?


----------



## 1955 (Dec 14, 2022)

David777 said:


> Many are quite confident about such powers until wondering why they still haven't ever won any lottery prizes.


Yep, never helped me when trading neither.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 14, 2022)

.I remember the sopranos and the guy who could speak to the dead. That kind of power could really help the living. Or embarrass them.

"You're mother saw what you were doing last Tuesday with that married woman!" Naughty naughty!!


----------



## feywon (Dec 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> This occurred to me somewhat recently while also thinking about an incident I experienced with a family member (veteran)-  not a matter of reliving the _events (flashbacks), _but reliving the _time-frame _when the events took place.
> Does that make any sense?


Makes a good deal of sense.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's been said that everyone has intuition...some just don't follow it. But some of us go beyond regular intuitive abilities. We have precognitive dreams and knowings, we can predict a future event via psychometry (or tell of a past one particular to our subject(s), we are empaths, healers, those who see shadow people and ghosts. What makes us so special? Why can we do these things and see these things? I am friends with people who do and have done all of the above. There are also people who claim to be able to communicate with the dead. I've often read that Pisces (my sign) tend to be psychic. But of course not all psychics are Pisces.
> 
> I've been meaning to post this for quite awhile, procrastinator that I am.  One of @JaniceM's replies to my thread about premonitions is the catalyst for me finally doing so. She wanted to know the same things I've been wondering about. Part of what she wrote:
> _"The part I bolded above sums up my concern- I'm very much bothered by anything that doesn't have a logical, rational explanation. Not only 'where' do these abilities come from, or 'why' do some people have them, but more important to my own personal experiences '*how exactly' do they happen, and 'what' is the reason/purpose???"*_
> ...


so it pees me off when people dont get it--I think they are stupid, but in fact I have an insight but didnt realize it until late in life empath-instinct intuition synchronicity


----------



## feywon (Dec 15, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> so it pees me off when people dont get it--I think they are stupid, but in fact I have an insight but didnt realize it until late in life empath-instinct intuition synchronicity


PLEASE NOTE:  Had to edit first sentence, added what is bold.  Sorry for brain glitch -- and not proofreading better. 
When younger  i would get *upset with those who got* all pompous insisting 'no such thing', but over the years I've come to feel sorry for them.  And take the postion that i will respect their feelngs as long as they respect and don't try to invalidate my experiences.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 15, 2022)

I still recall, after 50+ years, a guy we used to know in Toronto, (a South African of East Indian origin), telling us quite seriously that he was speeding along the hiway (with one bald tire) and had a premonition of a blow out.

(We all responded with the 1960s equivalent of "Well, Duh". )


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 16, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> There are two specifics that are most distressing, wondering if you or other folks here might have input...
> 
> 1.  I've been bothered by precognitive dreams since I was young.  There's one that's particularly mindboggling:
> It occurred shortly after I turned 17 yrs old.  It was about untimely tragedies involving individuals-  two by name, and two others that were represented by a person who was in the dream.  Around two decades later, the named individuals committed suicide, and the two others did also.  The catch:  when I had the dream (nightmare, actually) the two named individuals hadn't yet been born.
> ...


Sorry I'm just responding ...I must've lost track of this thread. I don't have a technical or scientific explanation for your premonition. I can only say that it was indeed a premonition, albeit a nightmarish one!  And no need to apologize for anything you've posted in this thread!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 16, 2022)

It confusing to me I don't think like other people. Three occasions I lost my mind and had to learn how to live again. I realized I'm not like most people. This explains a lack of interest and compatibility of friends. The difficult part is growing up alone and no one to identify with.

I'm intelligent/smart but I don't know the level of intelligence I am.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 16, 2022)

Wow…I apparently lost track of this thread! I thank you all for participating in this thread. Love reading your replies and stories!

@Lavinia    I think you are right about artistic people tending to be psychic too. Perhaps the sensitivity to experiencing and transmitting the beauty of the world to others is inherent with some psychic, creative people. Re: Skeptics: I speak my truth. If others choose not to believe, that’s on them. Oddly I’ve never been ridiculed although some find my gifts strange and even scary (I’ve been told). But they love me anyway. (smile).

You are also right about relaxing the mind. I find when my mind is cluttered with other concerns, psychic events do not manifest. And sometimes when I am relaxed and not trying to have an experience, I’ll get a premonition or knowing.

@feywon  You said “Many such cases---both children and adults often report meeting deceased relatives they didn't know in life during NDE's. When me, my BFF and a good friend of hers took an 8 week metaphysical course at an adult night school, the instructor told us how children are much more receptive to seeing ghosts and having other paranormal experiences. Adults convince them they are just imagining things. At least some do.

You know I believe in reincarnation. Two very prominent proofs IMO come to mind….the little boy who was a reincarnated WW2 fighter pilot and a little girl in India who had never been out of her village but described to her parents where she lived “before”. They went and found it exactly as she described.

@David777 You said: _"Many are quite confident about such powers until wondering why they still haven't ever won any lottery prizes."_ I’ve just come to accept that my psychic gifts come when they want. *I am not psychic on demand.* I imagine there are many other psychics who can say the same. And my premonitions almost never involve monetary benefit. I did dream a number decades ago. I meant to play it the next day and didn’t make it to the corner store to do so. The number came out that day! I’ll never forget…it was 181. But I can count the times I’ve played the Pick It on one hand. I find it to be a waste of money (especially the pick 3).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> so it pees me off when people dont get it--I think they are stupid, but in fact I have an insight but didnt realize it until late in life empath-instinct intuition synchronicity


I understand when people don't get it. It's like people who don't understand chronic pain or being in poor health until it happens to them. So I feel they are unenlightened. For those who refuse to accept what those of us who have gifts tell them about our very real experiences...they are what we call "born not to know" (which some may interpret as being stupid)   

Being an empath is sometimes not easy...feeling others' pain is no fun. Would you mind explaining how your synchronicity works?


----------



## MarkD (Dec 20, 2022)

This thread is from before my time.  I am familiar with intuition and imagination too.  Good, solid human capacities.  Essential too, but how are they “extra sensory”?  I wouldn’t think of it as foretelling the future but intuition can certainly allow you to recognize opportunities and likelihoods which wouldn’t occur to you based on perception and rationality alone.  I don’t have any belief in ghosts but am sure if one did then I could imagine objects of intuition might be associated with ghosts as a way of making sense of the experience.  I don’t look for any external explanatory principle for intuition.   Our consciousness is so much more than the narrow sliver under our immediate direction that intuition needs no further explanation.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 20, 2022)

feywon said:


> PLEASE NOTE:  Had to edit first sentence, added what is bold.  Sorry for brain glitch -- and not proofreading better.
> When younger  i would get *upset with those who got* all pompous insisting 'no such thing', but over the years I've come to feel sorry for them.  And take the postion that i will respect their feelngs as long as they respect and don't try to invalidate my experiences.



No one knows what they do not know but sometimes people willfully will not know what they could know if the desire for certainty did not blind them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2022)

MarkD said:


> This thread is from before my time.  I am familiar with intuition and imagination too.  Good, solid human capacities.  Essential too, but how are they “extra sensory”?  I wouldn’t think of it as foretelling the future but intuition can certainly allow you to recognize opportunities and likelihoods which wouldn’t occur to you based on perception and rationality alone.  I don’t have any belief in ghosts but am sure if one did then I could imagine objects of intuition might be associated with ghosts as a way of making sense of the experience.  I don’t look for any external explanatory principle for intuition.   Our consciousness is so much more than the narrow sliver under our immediate direction that intuition needs no further explanation.


Mark, there are things that simply can't be chalked up to imagination but certainly can be attributed to great intuition. I have foretold (via knowings) the deaths of a few people, one of whom I had no personal contact with for several years. He was the BF of a friend of mine and we used to see him at the club. He was a tall, stocky man. One day, I recognized him walking about 3/4 block ahead of me (his statured hadn't changed) when I was in my car. I was listening to and focusing on some good music when my vibe was interrupted by the thought "Oh...that's "Young' he's not going to be here that long". Sure enough he died two weeks later. I did the same thing with a neighbor; same words popped into my head. I was shocked when I saw the notice of her death on our bulletin board two weeks later . One morning I woke up with the thought "What is Norah Jones going to do when she finds out her father is dead". I wasn't a fan of, nor did I follow the music and goings on for her father Ravi Shankar, so I wondered where the heck that came from. He also died very shortly after I had that thought. Those are what we refer to as knowings. Decades ago, I had a knowing that tortured me for three months. It manifested as one of the most devastating losses of my life.

I've also done several psychometry readings during which I hold someone's object in my hand causing me to see scenes, pertinent objects, places and get impressions about certain of their life events either future or past. I've also had several precognitive dreams in my lifetime.  Even my close family members have described me as having a weird brain (my son) and being scary (my honorary daughter) but they say it with love.  My son has a saying..."Don't *have* my mother think about you!" My former co-workers were also very aware of my gifts as I'd tell them I dreamed something and the event would come true usually within a couple of days. Also I "practiced" my psychometry skills by doing readings for them, which I never charged for.

Here's the link to a prior thread about some of my experiences and the ensuing "conversation". You might find entire thread to be interesting.
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/my-premonitions-psychometry-readings.56690/
@boliverchadsworth @Pecos


----------



## MarkD (Dec 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Mark, there are things that simply can't be chalked up to imagination but certainly can be attributed to great intuition.



It wasn’t my intention to disparage whatever you had in mind by “intuition” by also mentioning imagination.  I certainly didn’t mean to suggest intuition was simply a part of imaging. I’m reading Iain McGilchrist’s book The Matter With Things in which he pays quite a lot of attention to both intuition and imagination, two capacities which are often dismissed as unreliable (intuition) or simply a matter of making things up (imagination).  But both characterizations miss the mark.  He writes:  and I agree that


“There are, it seems to me, four main pathways to the truth: science, reason, intuition and imagination. I also believe strongly that any world view that tries to get by without paying due respect to all four of these is bound to fail. Each on its own has its virtues and its vices, its gifts and its inherent dangers: only by respecting each and all together can we learn to act wisely.”


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2022)

MarkD said:


> It wasn’t my intention to disparage whatever you had in mind by “intuition” by also mentioning imagination.  I certainly didn’t mean to suggest intuition was simply a part of imaging. I’m reading Iain McGilchrist’s book The Matter With Things in which he pays quite a lot of attention to both intuition and imagination, two capacities which are often dismissed as unreliable (intuition) or simply a matter of making things up (imagination).  But both characterizations miss the mark.  He writes:  and I agree that
> 
> 
> “There are, it seems to me, four main pathways to the truth: science, reason, intuition and imagination. I also believe strongly that any world view that tries to get by without paying due respect to all four of these is bound to fail. Each on its own has its virtues and its vices, its gifts and its inherent dangers: only by respecting each and all together can we learn to act wisely.”


I didn't take your remarks as disparaging at all but felt you were offering other options to explain what might be taking place during our gifted experiences. I know someone who is quite gifted who also looks for other explanations before labeling events paranormal. Maybe not so coincidentally, @Lavinia mentioned that creative people often have extrasensory gifts. Certainly to be creative requires a very active imagination. @feywon


----------



## feywon (Dec 20, 2022)

MarkD said:


> It wasn’t my intention to disparage whatever you had in mind by “intuition” by also mentioning imagination.  I certainly didn’t mean to suggest intuition was simply a part of imaging. I’m reading Iain McGilchrist’s book The Matter With Things in which he pays quite a lot of attention to both intuition and imagination, two capacities which are often dismissed as unreliable (intuition) or simply a matter of making things up (imagination).  But both characterizations miss the mark.  He writes:  and I agree that
> 
> 
> “There are, it seems to me, four main pathways to the truth: science, reason, intuition and imagination. I also believe strongly that any world view that tries to get by without paying due respect to all four of these is bound to fail. Each on its own has its virtues and its vices, its gifts and its inherent dangers: only by respecting each and all together can we learn to act wisely.”


Have you read Malcolm Gladwell's 'Blink'? In which he talks about the fact our mind can process  info quickly at a 'subconscious' level?  There are up and down sides to the fact that it happens.  But if you read enough neurobiology you know that we are not actually consciously aware of all the data bits our physical senses gather.  Intuition and 'snap decisions' we make that turn out to be accurate (and at times life saving) could in part be a matter of our minds somehow accessing that info when needed. 

i might add that i've long thought, before neurobiologists began confirming it, that our 'subconscious' processes were not only the foundation of intuition but also responsible for so-called 'epiphanies' where someone finally grasps a concept or reality they've struggled with, or has an inspirational solution to a problem. In my view such experiences, including dreaming where to find a lost item or how fix/solve a problem, are built on data that does not make it into our conscious awareness. When a sufficient amount of data to reach meaningful conclusions, resolve issues or solve problems has accumulated--somehow it opens a flood gate and gives us access.

While i am in agreement with Diva about there also being much more to 'knowings', psychometry, predictions than just the electro-chemical processes of the brain i think the more we understand about those processes the more obvious it becomes to rational people that consciousness is more than just a byproduct of those physical processes and psychological conditioning by families/society.    For me, because  of personal experiences i have a much broader view of it.  i don't believe in a personified 'God' but i do believe there is a Universal or Cosmic Consciousness that is our source and our destination, that we are linked to both it and each other (and not just terran humanoids) living beings and disincarnate beings.


----------



## feywon (Dec 20, 2022)

@MarkD Wanted to add that i don't consider any of it--psychometry, precognition, telepathy, astral travel, reincarnat ion, OBE/NDE--'supernatural'--to me they are a natural function of true reality.  i've felt this since my teens and have become more certain of it over the  decades due to a combination of personal experiences and  new insights from neurobiologists and other scientists.    And what has to come to light our limited physical perceptions and highly edited processing of data received is why i won't waste time arguing with anyone who's mind is total closed--the 'no such thing', the 'I only believe what I can perceive' folks---because over the decades scientists have come to acknowledge that we don't consciously acknowledge all the data we perceive--it doesn't make it to our 'waking' conscious minds consistently, to the same degree in everyone but it does sometimes 'inform' us, usually when there is a need or strong emotional imperative.

Years ago, i read a book about Quantum Entanglement where the author bemoans in his intro that there is no real world analogy for the phenomenon.  As a Mother of Twins i was flabbergasted. Almost stopped reading because clearly he'd never known twins 'telepathically' linked. (i kept reading because he had promised to cover the history of what is known being uncovered.)  Twins that do the 'twin thing' are the best possible analogy to describe quantum entanglement.  On every level atomic and subatomic, they came into being together--they are linked no matter what distance separates them .


----------



## MarkD (Dec 20, 2022)

feywon said:


> @MarkD Wanted to add that i don't consider any of it--psychometry, precognition, telepathy, astral travel, reincarnat ion, OBE/NDE--'supernatural'--to me they are a natural function of true reality.



I don’t argue that they’re not but I find plenty to wonder at in how consciousness works and how what separates us as individual relates to what is transcendent.  Things like OBE/NDE, prophesy, waking dreams. astral projection and much else are simply things I set aside to use my attention for what strikes me as more promising. 


feywon said:


> i've felt this since my teens and have become more certain of it over the  decades due to a combination of personal experiences and  new insights from neurobiologists and other scientists.    And what has to come to light our limited physical perceptions and highly edited processing of data received is why i won't waste time arguing with anyone who's mind is total closed--the 'no such thing', the 'I only believe what I can perceive' folks-



I likewise prefer discussing important things  with anyone who starts off assuming nothing at all is sacred.  Nonetheless that doesn’t mean I look to Find room for everything under the sun that is the least bit out of the ordinary.  There is much I’m skeptical of but much else which I have faith in though I know I can say nothing that will justify what that is to everyone.  That is just the way it is; no one has to agree about  what if anything is sacred.  So definitely I also prefer to choose my battles. 



feywon said:


> --because over the decades scientists have come to acknowledge that we don't consciously acknowledge all the data we perceive--it doesn't make it to our 'waking' conscious minds consistently, to the same degree in everyone but it does sometimes 'inform' us, usually when there is a need or strong emotional imperative.



Here I strongly agree with you. I think it is commonly believed by most non theists that the little bit that is on our ordinary waking consciousness is all there is to us.  I know that isn’t true but I also know you can’t show how much or what else there is. To the unwilling.  Heck I know people who would love to experience something of the sacred but never have and still believe it.  Knowledge of what is more is consensual.  No one who would prefer not to believe can be shown they are wrong or persuaded by rational argument. 

in my experience, most believing Christians have no direct experience with it and seem to like it better that way.  For them belief amounts to cognitive assent to series of creedal propositions and wonders can wait until after life is over.  In meantime, doctrine and dogma become a kind of calling card to demonstrate belonging to the community of the like minded.

I find myself in the middle neither denying nor affirming those doctrine and yet grateful for the rare experiences I’ve enjoyed of the sacred as well as the easy reminders I have access to that through nature, arts, music and literature. I put no store in any life after death. As far as I can tell only what is transcendent continues; what sets us apart from one another ends with us and that’s okay. The important thing is to serve what is greater while you can. We have an important role to play which is simply to carry what is more with us for our time here, being mindful of how our choices serve the greater good and fulfill ourselves.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 20, 2022)

feywon said:


> Have you read Malcolm Gladwell's 'Blink'? In which he talks about the fact our mind can process  info quickly at a 'subconscious' level?  There are up and down sides to the fact that it happens.  But if you read enough neurobiology you know that we are not actually consciously aware of all the data bits our physical senses gather.  Intuition and 'snap decisions' we make that turn out to be accurate (and at times life saving) could in part be a matter of our minds somehow accessing that info when needed.



I haven’t read it but have heard of it.  I’m probably a little further out there in terms of what I think is going on there.  I don’t think of it as a kind of thinking we do.  It is more like a kind of cognition which functions on auto pilot.


feywon said:


> i might add that i've long thought, before neurobiologists began confirming it, that our 'subconscious' processes were not only the foundation of intuition but also responsible for so-called 'epiphanies' where someone finally grasps a concept or reality they've struggled with, or has an inspirational solution to a problem.
> In my view such experiences, including dreaming where to find a lost item or how fix/solve a problem, are built on data that does not make it into our conscious awareness. When a sufficient amount of data to reach meaningful conclusions, resolve issues or solve problems has accumulated--somehow it opens a flood gate and gives us access.



Based on first hand experience I do believe that is true.  The two hemispheres of the brain do and should interact but whether and to what end depends on how we spend our attention.



feywon said:


> .. the more we understand about those processes the more obvious it becomes to rational people that consciousness is more than just a byproduct of those physical processes and psychological conditioning by families/society.



Yes.  I always would have said consciousness is just an emergent property of life which itself is an emergent property of everything else in reality.  Now I don’t find that is a slam dunk conclusion.  In fact I’m leaning toward the position that matter and consciousness are co-basic elements of the whatever this is.  Neither gives rise to the other, but the two are linked in some hard fathom way



feywon said:


> For me, because  of personal experiences i have a much broader view of it.  i don't believe in a personified 'God' but i do believe there is a Universal or Cosmic Consciousness that is our source and our destination, that we are linked to both it and each other (and not just terran humanoids) living beings and disincarnate beings.



I agree. As odd as it sounds to say it does seem that consciousness is not just something that emerges from brains of sufficient complexity. Consciousness has been operative all along though I agree not like some ancient watchmaker pulling all the strings. Whatever it is it is beyond our reach to say. But I think to personify it is actually insulting while taking ourselves as the true measure of everything. The transcendent from our point of view is simply a mystery if a greater an order far beyond our ability to characterize.

Iain McGilchrist’s Zthe Matter With Things is what is making me rethink everything. Today I read a list of the 30 books he considers his biggest influences in writing that book. One book and author was entirely new to me. So I went to Goodreads and read through some quotes. Here are a couple I especially liked followed by a video of a talk he gave that I still haven’t finished watching but interesting through the first 9 minutes at least.


Some quotes from David Bentley Hart’s The Experience of God: Being, Consciousness, Bliss



> So much of what we imagine to be the testimony of reason or the clear and unequivocal evidence of our senses is really only an interpretive reflex, determined by mental habits impressed in us by an intellectual and cultural history. Even our notion of what might constitute a “rational” or “realistic” view of things is largely a product not of a dispassionate attention to facts, but of an ideological legacy.





> The very notion of nature as a closed system entirely sufficient to itself is plainly one that cannot be verified, deductively or empirically, from within the system of nature. It is a metaphysical (which is to say “extra-natural”) conclusion regarding the whole of reality, which neither reason nor experience legitimately warrants.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 21, 2022)

Why Do Some Of Us Have Extra Sensory Gifts?​I assume you are talking about the overflow of abundance? Haven't a clue. You might want to ask Mr. Owl.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I understand when people don't get it. It's like people who don't understand chronic pain or being in poor health until it happens to them. So I feel they are unenlightened. For those who refuse to accept what those of us who have gifts tell them about our very real experiences...they are what we call "born not to know" (which some may interpret as being stupid)
> 
> Being an empath is sometimes not easy...feeling others' pain is no fun. Would you mind explaining how your synchronicity works?


I dont have the skill or the vocabulary to put it in writing but in short "Jefe" my supervisor subconcious is the gateway to the realm where there is no time gravity sound....dreamland in other words.he is the gatekeeper --the dispensor of insticnts intuitions etc. most often I wake up with it  ..webcam if you like.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 23, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> I dont have the skill or the vocabulary to put it in writing but in short "Jefe" my supervisor subconcious is the gateway to the realm where there is no time gravity sound....dreamland in other words.he is the gatekeeper --the dispensor of insticnts intuitions etc. most often I wake up with it  ..webcam if you like.


Thank you for explaining as best you can.


----------



## DGM (Dec 24, 2022)

IMHO everyone's brain works differently.  Idiot savants fascinate me.  I easily believe some peoples' brains are wired to have the such gifts.  Others have other gifts:  Barry Gibb was once asked how he came up with so many of the songs he wrote "I just hear them" was his reply.  Ever watch my favorite Steeler Troy Polamalu jump JUST as the ball was being snapped without being called "offsides".  He described it as "instinctive".  It was his gift.  I'm sure as you can tell from my babbling..........I have no such gifts.   Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow…I apparently lost track of this thread! I thank you all for participating in this thread. Love reading your replies and stories!
> 
> *You are also right about relaxing the mind. I find when my mind is cluttered with other concerns, psychic events do not manifest. And sometimes when I am relaxed and not trying to have an experience, I’ll get a premonition or knowing.*
> 
> ...


In my own experiences, it doesn't seem to matter whether I am relaxed, stressed, focused or unfocused, my psychic events happen randomly.  I get this premonition flash, and I usually heed it.  In fact, most times I welcome it.  I do not dwell on why or when, but have accepted it all my life.  Only one time in my life did it actually scare me. 

I will share this.... at times when I least expect it, I can feel a _presence_ about me, and I know I will need help with whatever is sure to be a crisis in my life.  So many times, and each time I recognize it.  I even named this _presence_ when in my 30s.


----------



## Chet (Dec 24, 2022)

I think it might be that you just get lucky that an event mirrors a thought or dream you might have had. There's a lot of events going on in our lives and the mind works constantly so ....


----------

